# Any metal bands you don't get?



## /wrists (Oct 24, 2021)

Are there any metal bands that appear to be highly recommended or you see other people who love them and you just can't groove to? This is one of mine. 10-12 years ago or so, I bought their CD at a Secondspin (CD store) and I listened to the album a few times. After spending money on it, I had a personal objective of at least listening to the album a few times before I can make a decision. In any case, I had paid $10 and that was around how much CD's generally costed so I chose this album over another album which meant I had to give it a fair chance. Anyways, after listening to it, I really wanted to like it. The riffs were very metalcore, but I couldn't get with the vocals. Around 3-4 listens at the time, I gave up on the band and the album.

But I like rediscovering music over time and when I age, I find that maybe some of my tastes mature and some of the stuff I liked, I don't anymore. So fast forward five years...I try Shadowsfall again. Listened to the full album, couldn't fucking do it. Still something about the vocals. The rest of the band - amazing. The vocals got me fucked up again.

Fast forward another 10 years, here we are today, I still can't do it.

Anything like this for you guys?



There's a lot of stuff I used to listen to that I outgrew and don't listen to, but I find that to be more common than bands that I continuously don't get.

I think it bothers me because I really give the music a fair shot and I just don't get a certain aspect of it.

EDIT: I thought maybe it was just this album when I was trying to get into it, but the vocals was persistent. That never changed.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 24, 2021)

Coheed and Cambria.

Whatever In Flames has been for the last 15 years.

Babymetal.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 24, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Coheed and Cambria.
> 
> Whatever In Flames has been for the last 15 years.
> 
> Babymetal.



I think In Flames is another one of those ones for me too actually.

I did like their Pendulum collab though. 

I think Babymetal might just be fan service or something idk.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 24, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Coheed and Cambria.


Love Welcome Home, but I tried once to get into more of their stuff a few years ago and couldn't do it.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 24, 2021)

Most of them actually. But I'm persistent and will keep trying....


----------



## Crungy (Oct 25, 2021)

Another vote for Coheed. Not my jam son. 

Sleep Token: there's things I like about them but I can't get through an entire song. 

Sepultura after Max. 

Ghost: maybe I haven't given them a fair shake but I can't get over the vocals. It sounds like a wimpy James Hetfield impersonation.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 25, 2021)

@evade I kinda get what you mean with Shadows Fall. On paper I should like them but prefer Killswitch Engage.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

Crungy said:


> @evade I kinda get what you mean with Shadows Fall. On paper I should like them but prefer Killswitch Engage.



No comparison for me haha. Always liked KSE when Howard was in the band. KSE and ATR were big for me.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

Ghost for sure.

I would say Periphery and other dental bands but honestly I never hear about them outside of this forum and among gear needs who spend more time obsessing over specs than they do actually playing.

Honestly I'm not really fond of most modern metal. It's squeaky clean, djenty, polished to fuck, and just kinda boring.


----------



## John (Oct 25, 2021)

Potentially hot take, but Slayer.

Drummers aside (ie- Lombardo made Metallica's Battery much more listenable when he briefly filled in live and that's awesome), the same old atonal guitar solo + riff formula got boring, really quickly.


----------



## that short guy (Oct 25, 2021)

John said:


> Potentially hot take, but Slayer.
> 
> Drummers aside (ie- Lombardo made Metallica's Battery much more listenable when he briefly filled in live and that's awesome), the same old atonal guitar solo + riff formula got boring, really quickly.



Yeah.... I can't stand them. Respect the hell out of them, but can't get into them at all


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

John said:


> Potentially hot take, but Slayer.
> 
> Drummers aside (ie- Lombardo made Metallica's Battery much more listenable when he briefly filled in live and that's awesome), the same old atonal guitar solo + riff formula got boring, really quickly.


Nah...Slayer sucks


----------



## John (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Nah...Slayer sucks



Fair enough. At times from what I've seen, it's led to some superfluous 'Navy Seal Copypasta'-esque tirades from their more diehard fans among music groups, forums, etc. not unlike this one.


----------



## Werecow (Oct 25, 2021)

Babymetal - Everything about it just seems weird to me, audio and visuals.

Ghost - people still keep calling them metal, but they just sound like bland pop music to me.

Meshuggah - bit of a weird one... i absolutely love their 7-string era, and their 8-string era just bores me. It doesn't help that i don't really like the tone of 8-strings (playing nearly everything on single strings, with a scratchy tone to make it work), but their songs also became a step too repetitive and not enough flow for me.


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 25, 2021)

That would be most metal bands. But specifically bands with scream vocals. Most of them to me just sound terrible, and ruin some pretty badass music under neath.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 25, 2021)

not metal but...

AC/DC


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

I guess it depends what you mean by 'get' exactly. I find a great many bands to be terrible, but I understand what people enjoy about it. I basically dislike all things that that could be described as 'virutoso' music and techdeath and mathcore, but there's obviously a great deal of skill it just doesn't resonate with me.

The thing that stands out to me as music that I simply don't understand is deathcore. Haven't found a single band I liked. And I specifically don't understand why so many people out on vocalist forums think Bozeman from Whitechapel is good. I just... Do not get it.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 25, 2021)

Pantera, Slayer, SOD, Korn


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 25, 2021)

Mastadon. I borrowed a few albums of my mates and have seen them live 3 times but I don’t get them at all. 

Def Lepard are another one. Saw them live and tried their greatest hits but couldn’t get into a single song.

Blink 182. I loved punk and ska when I was younger but I could never understand everyone’s obsession with Blink 182. I had to listen to them endlessly at my friends houses and on Kerrang but I could never get into them.


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Blink 182. I loved punk and ska when I was younger but I could never understand everyone’s obsession with Blink 182. I had to listen to them endlessly at my friends houses and on Kerrang but I could never get into them.



I have to second this one, at least to a reasonable degree. Blink 182 seemed to just be popular because their lyrics had a really crude fratboy sense of humor in them. And yeah, that was sometimes funny when I was 14 or so. But then I found the Bloodhound Gang who were funnier and also had a much darker sense of humor. And then the Offspring wrote better songs, and even Sum 41 were more polished and musically literate.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 25, 2021)

Meshuggah


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 25, 2021)

Dream Theater, Loathe, Opeth.


----------



## chinnybob (Oct 25, 2021)

Between the Buried and Me.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 25, 2021)

Numetal and djent in general. I tried, I saw Periphery, Korn live, not my thing, don't like the tones mostly. Plus, their headbanging is so forced and contrived it's ridiculous looking.
Pantera: I get Darell started a religion, but I was never really hooked. Probably because of Anselmo's style.


----------



## lurè (Oct 25, 2021)

Don't like nu metal in general.
I like Pantera but I find all the religion built upon Darrell and the band in general quite absurd; they were pretty cool but nothing more.


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

lurè said:


> Don't like nu metal in general.
> I like Pantera but I find all the religion built upon Darrell and the band in general quite absurd; they were pretty cool but nothing more.



I think that the Church of Dimebag is down to a couple of external factors - He is the face of groove, and while he didn't invent the style, he certainly yanked that sludge style that you barely saw outside of The Melvins and pulled it into the metal mainstream. And he did it at a time when metal was on a downswing; thrash was running out of steam, and everyone was looking for something fresh. So while Dime is a great guitarist, he happened to also be the figure head of an emerging genre at a time when everyone wanted something new. 

On top of that, Dime's golden years were pretty brief before the band went off the boil, and then just as there was hope he'd get back on top he died in an especially tragic way. He wasn't all that young, but in 2003/4 it certainly felt like he had another 10 or 20 years, if not more. Dime is the same age as Kirk Windstein, and Kirk still tours today, you know? 

So you have a guy who drops Cowboys/Vulgar/Driven in relatively quick succession, and those albums had a huge impact on a lot of people at a time when there is a bit of a drought in the mainstream of metal. But there is still the feeling that he could have done a lot more, and that the problems in Pantera were much more down to Phil, and then any hope gets snuffed out. He could have had a career for the ages, and instead he ends up having some incredible high points but perhaps his greatest music was never written for reasons that were out of his control.

That's why he has this kinda aura around him, because he was great but we'll never know how great he really could have been.


----------



## fps (Oct 25, 2021)

Ministry do nothing for me. I've tried, to the point where I know I don't want to try any more.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 25, 2021)

Tool. Everything I've heard feels like what I come up with when I'm stoned futzing around at 2am
Monuments, Tesseract et al
Porcupine Tree
Ghost I DIDN'T get for years but now I do. Very fun band


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 25, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> I have to second this one, at least to a reasonable degree. Blink 182 seemed to just be popular because their lyrics had a really crude fratboy sense of humor in them. And yeah, that was sometimes funny when I was 14 or so. But then I found the Bloodhound Gang who were funnier and also had a much darker sense of humor. And then the Offspring wrote better songs, and even Sum 41 were more polished and musically literate.


I still enjoy some of the Blink 182 stuff, though it was mainly just their big hits. I was much more of a Green Day fan during that time frame. I also agree about Sum 41 and will say they are musically much more polished than blink, Green Day, and even Offspring


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

Hoss632 said:


> I still enjoy some of the Blink 182 stuff, though it was mainly just their big hits. I was much more of a Green Day fan during that time frame. I also agree about Sum 41 and will say they are musically much more polished than blink, Green Day, and even Offspring



Yeah man, Sum 41 are unexpectedly legit they just happen like making the kind of music that they do. I guess making goofy music videos makes you assume they are kinda goody too. Turns out not.

Compare to a lot of Blink 182 shows from back in the day where one or more of them is obviously drunk and obviously fucking up...


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 25, 2021)

Spiritbox, jinjer, ghost, code orange


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2021)

Jinjer.

They're all the rage around here, but they sound like any other generic modern metal band to me.


----------



## budda (Oct 25, 2021)

BTBAM. Tried, it didnt happen.

Grindcore.

All djent after P1/first two BOO albums/first 3 VoM albums  (basically when everyone got on board, all I heard was lesser versions of the mentioned albums)

AAL

Dream Theater

And many more, I'm sure.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2021)

Djent.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

fps said:


> Ministry do nothing for me. I've tried, to the point where I know I don't want to try any more.


Their first two albums are wonderful..but that's when they were more industrial/dark synthpop.
Everything after that I could honestly do without


----------



## Choop (Oct 25, 2021)

Never really liked deathcore stuff all that much just in general. Songs tend to sound like vehicles just to get to a breakdown lol, and tend to sound samey. Probably fun to play or whatever, just never found it interesting to listen to.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

Avenged Sevenfold...I just don't get the appeal.

King Diamond. He sounds like someone's grandmother and it irks me.

Iron Maiden. The album covers look amazing. The music is the happiest most light hearted fuckshit ever and I will NEVER understand why people think Bruce Dickinson is any good. Have these people not heard Judas Priest?


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Their first two albums are wonderful..but that's when they were more industrial/dark synthpop.
> Everything after that I could honestly do without



Eeeeeh it's difficult to say when Ministry should have stopped. I mean, Land Of Rape And Honey is a very important record, for various reasons. Pretty much every industrial/EBM group that I like (any Glis or Assemblage 23 fans in?) say Ministry is why they do what they do. And so does Wayne Static and Dino from Fear Factory.

So I don't want to live in a world where Ministry just quit out too early. But I agree that they are like 20 years past their best.


----------



## NoodleFace (Oct 25, 2021)

Spiritbox

I just don't like the music. I've tried, and they're huge right now, but the music just doesn't move me.


----------



## iamaom (Oct 25, 2021)

Showing my age but: most old school metal like Metallica, Black Sabbath, and Iron Maiden. They're just so boring. My introduction to metal was CoB and it really colored my expectations from the genre. I know Sabbath's first album is considered the start of "heavy metal" and respect it for that, but to me it just sounds like generic 60's rock with a darker atmosphere. I hate Iron Maiden's vocals, the guitar tones always sound so thin and tinny, the drums are basic rock drums, the song writing is very formulaic with only 3 or 4 riffs per song, I like that the bass sits high in the mix but it's never really playing interesting, if anything it just eats the guitars up and emphasizes how weak they are. No idea how anyone could headbang to it. Their album art looks so fucking cool but the music always disappoints.

Edit: Damn wrote this and noticed *STRHelvete* said the same thing.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm shocked at how many times I've seen BTBAM on this list. That's one of those bands I thought, keyword thought..., Everyone could gel with! Apparently not!


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

I still adore Blink 182, can't say the same for sum 41.

Can genuinely say Sum 41 had better riffs, though, when they werrnt shamelessly ripping off Metallica riffs.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 25, 2021)

I'll also add exodus to the list- specifically their vocalist zetro. Love Gary and his playing, especially the two atrocity exhibit albums, but other than those two I can't do exodus because of those shitty grandma vocals.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 25, 2021)

I'll 4th or 5th the votes for Ghost & Djent as a whole. Maybe I'm too old
Dream Theatre 
Just dont get the big deal. Not my cuppa tea at all. Not even bothered about Petrucci
Might be pushing it with the Metal thing but Muse. Everyone loves them, they are HUGE. For me every song sounds the same. EXACTLY the same. TBF tho Matt Bellamy is a cracking guitarist


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

Ghost does absolutely NOTHING for me, neither does dream theater. I like John Petruccis playing, but not really a fan of the music.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 25, 2021)

iamaom said:


> Showing my age but: most old school metal like Metallica, Black Sabbath, and Iron Maiden. They're just so boring. My introduction to metal was CoB and it really colored my expectations from the genre. I know Sabbath's first album is considered the start of "heavy metal" and respect it for that, but to me it just sounds like generic 60's rock with a darker atmosphere. I hate Iron Maiden's vocals, the guitar tones always sound so thin and tinny, the drums are basic rock drums, the song writing is very formulaic with only 3 or 4 riffs per song, I like that the bass sits high in the mix but it's never really playing interesting, if anything it just eats the guitars up and emphasizes how weak they are. No idea how anyone could headbang to it. Their album art looks so fucking cool but the music always disappoints.
> 
> Edit: Damn wrote this and noticed *STRHelvete* said the same thing.



So true especially about Black Sabbath. I hate it how every "Top 100 metal album list" must start with the same ancient Black Sabbath/Iron Maiden/Metallica/Megadeth/Anthrax/Slayer albums, no matter what, even if especially some of the BS albums are nothing exciting anymore nowadays and there are tons of later albums that used the best from BS to better effect. In the case of Megadeth it's also a bit of a curse - I really felt Endgame was one of their best albums better, but it is too late, so doesn't even register anymore. The early albums must be considered immortal classics.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

I kinda don't get the obsession with Slipknot.

Their first album was good but then they became this radio rock kinda thing, the members of the band have given the impression or heavily implied, or flat out said that it's a paycheck they use to fuel other projects. I just don't get it.

I saw them live at Ozzfest back in the day and it was just as I thought it was gonna be. 9 men in halloween masks banging on trash cans.

Their guitar tones aren't really good, and I just don't get what's so special about them. That being said I'm glad they're successful and they've been around long enough to earn it all, but for me I just don't see the appeal after the first record.


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

iamaom said:


> Showing my age but: most old school metal like Metallica, Black Sabbath, and Iron Maiden. They're just so boring. My introduction to metal was CoB and it really colored my expectations from the genre. I know Sabbath's first album is considered the start of "heavy metal" and respect it for that, but to me it just sounds like generic 60's rock with a darker atmosphere. I hate Iron Maiden's vocals, the guitar tones always sound so thin and tinny, the drums are basic rock drums, the song writing is very formulaic with only 3 or 4 riffs per song, I like that the bass sits high in the mix but it's never really playing interesting, if anything it just eats the guitars up and emphasizes how weak they are. No idea how anyone could headbang to it. Their album art looks so fucking cool but the music always disappoints.
> 
> Edit: Damn wrote this and noticed *STRHelvete* said the same thing.



I somewhat agree... I definitely don't "get" Sabbath and Zeppelin and Deep Purple and suchlike. I know they're important, and I don't think they are by any means bad music. But I do know that I just don't feel it. I put a record on, and I just feel "Oh, it's alright". Definitely doesn't make my brain explode.

I think most of this does come from just not being there the first time. Not to say that you had to be a teenager in 1978 or something. But I do think that it makes a lot of difference to have grown up in a time when the classic albums were still relatively fresh in the public memory, with big tours still going on. Today music is more available and more fragmented, and "the old stuff" is in plenty of films and TV shows, and they play it in football stadiums. It's sad to say that Crazy Train is literally background music, but the only time I hear it is when I watch Steelers games in Heinz field. 

I do remember my "Sabbath Moment" - But mine was with Slipknot and Korn. I got hold of burned copies of the self-titled Slipknot album and Life Is Peachy from my disreputable friend's older brother, same guy who sold me my first dimebag a year or two later. And that's what really blew my head off. Felt like I had found something new and fundamentally different that was exactly what I wanted from music. 

I bet that loads of people did have that exact same feeling when they heard Paranoid or whatever. But by the time I was old enough to really get metal at all, I had consumed my mum's old LPs (Hendrix, Bob Dylan, Leonard Cohen and the Small Faces IIRC) and while I liked it I also knew it was from the past. I could hear Sabbath and Zeppelin were too. Not bad, but I found it harder to relate to thinking that this was music made for my mother when she was a disreputable young woman in the 70s. No matter how amazing Randy Rhoads was, the dude died five years before I was born. 

I won't say anything that's old disappoints, because I do have an appreciation for the old stuff too. But it's a learned appreciation, not something I feel in my gut. But it really comes down to time and place and circumstance.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> I kinda don't get the obsession with Slipknot.
> 
> Their first album was good but then they became this radio rock kinda thing, the members of the band have given the impression or heavily implied, or flat out said that it's a paycheck they use to fuel other projects. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


Also, not a fan of slipknot. Literally always been cheesy as shit to me.

I always kinda felt this way, but then learning half the band is also in stone sour, made them even more cheesy and weird to me, as both bands literally make my skin crawl.

Then I remember I was super into Linkin Park for a year or two, and then realize I'm being as cheesy as everyone else.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

That reminds me..I don't get this Linkin Park revival.

I mean I DO get it kinda..the dude kills himself so now everyone's a die hard fan even though they all stopped buying the bands albums and it's a fact that their sales took a HUGE nose dive with the last release before the dude died. When he died, sales shot up so it can't be attributed to "records don't sell like they used to". Let's face it..everyone liked the band when they were 14 but then they grew up and didn't wanna hear that shit anymore. What I don't get is everyone acting like they were Led Zepplin or some shit. C'mon now. They were a passable nu-metal band that faded out because they were terribly dated. The singer dying doesn't somehow erase all that.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 25, 2021)

John said:


> Potentially hot take, but Slayer.
> 
> Drummers aside (ie- Lombardo made Metallica's Battery much more listenable when he briefly filled in live and that's awesome), the same old atonal guitar solo + riff formula got boring, really quickly.


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 25, 2021)

Trying to avoid just listing bands I dislike here, but here we go:

Slayer - I got in to thrash with Metallica and Megadeth and was always told Slayer was the other of the "big three". From the moment I heard Raining Blood, I knew it just wasn't for me. I _kind of_ get why people might like it, but I think I was more drawn to the riffing and playing in the other bands, which is the opposite of Slayer.

Mastodon - I have a Spotify playlist called "Mastodon songs I actually like", and it has 3 or 4 tunes on it. The rest all just blurs together for me and I can't groove to it. Their songs make me feel like I'm waiting for a 20 second part that I enjoy in a 4 minute mess of other things I don't. Also not a huge fan of the vocals unless it's the drummer (songs like Show Yourself)


----------



## LostTheTone (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> I kinda don't get the obsession with Slipknot.
> 
> Their first album was good but then they became this radio rock kinda thing, the members of the band have given the impression or heavily implied, or flat out said that it's a paycheck they use to fuel other projects. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...



It's a complex question what makes Slipknot great. 

I do agree that they have a certain sense of forcing a couple of tracks to be anthemic, and they have done that frustrating "big band" thing where the actually good music is buried on the album while mediocre stuff like Psychosocial is getting 100mil YouTube views, because they are a big band and the record label expects 100mil views. It is also more obvious as time goes on how little of the band that wrote the first album is left. Not only are the older, but literally only Clown is left from the original band. 

But for all that... Man, fucking NO-ONE sounds like Slipknot. 

To me, the real alchemy comes from fusing much more groove into an otherwise quite death metal sound, including with all their record scratches and samples. And then adding vocals that are both articulate and intricate and that have this complex broken up texture to them. 

And even for a band where literally everyone has a side project, WANYK has tracks on it that properly shred and that would have been absolute bangers back in the day too. Somehow they sound very uniquely themselves still, for all the other crap that goes on.

And yeah, I am kinda a fanboy. And I got into Slipknot at exactly the right time. And I can see why plenty of people wouldn't dig it, doubly so if they only pay attention to the singles. But there's something about Slipknot that is weirdly magical to me. Maybe it's because they just haven't released many albums, so even their worst still has a good concentration of Slipknotness?


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

LostTheTone said:


> It's a complex question what makes Slipknot great.
> 
> I do agree that they have a certain sense of forcing a couple of tracks to be anthemic, and they have done that frustrating "big band" thing where the actually good music is buried on the album while mediocre stuff like Psychosocial is getting 100mil YouTube views, because they are a big band and the record label expects 100mil views. It is also more obvious as time goes on how little of the band that wrote the first album is left. Not only are the older, but literally only Clown is left from the original band.
> 
> ...



Meh. I got their discography so I could listen and see if there was something. Can I appreciate it? Yes. Do I like it? No. Besides the first album which I think was really cool and unique but then they mellowed out. I don't want mellow from a bunch of people in scary masks making metal. At this point they are one of the biggest metal bands on the planet and honestly I'm happy for them. I respect the hussle and I'm glad there's a band like them out there being super successful. They just don't really do anything for me.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

Not a band but a musician. Gaahl of ex-Gorgoroth fame. People keep trying to make him a legend. WHY?

The man is a coward, thief, liar, poser, pussy, racist, nutjob, and suspected pedophile. His vocals aren't even all that great.

What in the hell are people seeing in this guy?


----------



## xzacx (Oct 25, 2021)

There are lots of bands I “get” without necessarily liking. Nu-metal like Slipknot and Korn and stuff like that is awful to me, but I fully understand how they’re popular.

But Gojira is the one really popular band I just can’t figure out. The music is so boring to me and the clean-ish vocal parts are just unbearable. It's like they play a genre called "metal adjacent music to fall asleep to."

They seem like cool guys too, so good for them. I'm just surprised they're as popular as they seem.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 25, 2021)

Mastodon
BTBAM

Two bands that on paper I should love and I know are very talented but it just never does much of anything for me.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 25, 2021)

Hum.... too many bands I don't like... mostly not gone name, because who cares.
But some bands i what to like but it does not seem to work:

Polyphia - I do not know if it is actual metal, but I just can not stand them!

Opeth - I love everything the do, and theoretically it should be mine favorite band, but I mostly not making it through a album. Tried many times, because I want to like them. But for some reason I fail :S

Meshuggah- same as with Opeth, they do all kind of things I really like. But I rarely make it trough an album. After couple of songs it just gets boring. But it is not boring, I know... think I am to blame

Oh and Ghost +1


----------



## gabito (Oct 25, 2021)

Dream Theater, Animals as Leaders, and most (but not all) djent-y bands whose name is not Meshuggah.

Also I don't get most of black metal, especially the lo-fi stuff. I listen to a few black metal bands, but just a few and when they sound at least somewhat good on records (Abbath, some Immortal, etc.).


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque (Oct 25, 2021)

Its been said a bunch but definitely Ghost. I remember first reading about them in like 2010 in Terrorizer magazine, and the article just made them sound pure evil... I thought "wow this band must be the next Behemoth or something". Turns out they're like an even shittier version of Meat Loaf; like hard rock show tunes. I think pretty much everything that future generations could possibly need to know about how god awful the 2010s actually were is encapsulated in the popularity of Ghost.

I also can't stand that whole Hipster Black Metal genre that existed in the 2010s. Bands like Nachtmystium, Deafheaven, Alcest, and the "Boss HM-2 core" stuff. Its like they were trying way too hard to either be very artsy and introspective like early 90s shoegaze bands, which seemed totally contrived in like 2015; or they would try to be these totally aggro denim-vest wearing douchebags and act as underground as possible, to the point that it was obviously phony.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 25, 2021)

For me it's System of a Down. And everyone seems to love them, all my friends do. They all think I'm nuts for not liking them and I think they're nuts for liking them. I find their music so ridiculously comical (and yes I know it's completely intentional) and the singing so annoying and goofy. I just don't get it lol.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

Rev2010 said:


> For me it's System of a Down. And everyone seems to love them, all my friends do. They all think I'm nuts for not liking them and I think they're nuts for liking them. I find their music so ridiculously comical (and yes I know it's completely intentional) and the singing so annoying and goofy. I just don't get it lol.


Toxicity and Steal this Album were amazing, everything else, meh.


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Toxicity and Steal this Album were amazing, everything else, meh.



I remember back when you could still edit Wikipedia freely and occasional humorous edits would show up, I once looked up System and it literally called the Mesmerize/Hypnotize era "The Sell-Out Era (2005-present)"


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Oct 25, 2021)

Dude, Gojira used to make complete sense to me but then I came back to them and completely lost it at how meandering their songs feel. It's like walking around a city in a circle. A big circle filled with some interesting things, but still a circle. I can hop on the polyphia train: I saw them live very recently and they were extremely skilled and can very much play their instruments, it's just the music they play tends to be a headache. Veil of Maya killed it live speaking of, definitely go see that band. 
I also kind of like but don't entirely understand Dance Gavin Dance. The nonsense lyrics and kind of poor blend of the singing-screaming dynamic got to me. Another band that does that better (who DGD actually brought on tour with them) is Wolf and Bear.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

> I would say Periphery and other dental bands but honestly I never hear about them outside of this forum and among gear needs who spend more time obsessing over specs than they do actually playing.



I agree with this, but I never really wanted to like Periphery. Didn't give them a fair chance. I'm not a fan of the super technical stuff for them just to be technical. I'm probably going to piss a lot of people off here, but not a fan of djent either. 



> Ghost - people still keep calling them metal, but they just sound like bland pop music to me.



Not a super big fan of. 



> Mastadon. I borrowed a few albums of my mates and have seen them live 3 times but I don’t get them at all.



I liked their blood mountain album, but I don't resonate with the vocals haha. 



> The thing that stands out to me as music that I simply don't understand is deathcore. Haven't found a single band I liked. And I specifically don't understand why so many people out on vocalist forums think Bozeman from Whitechapel is good. I just... Do not get it.



These are one of the bands I outgrew. Whitechapel was a go to for me, I liked them over the other Despised Icon back then haha.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 25, 2021)

Slayer - Vocals are awful, solos are awful, drumming can't save those two things
Almost all "power metal" - operatic vocals almost always sound like dogshit to me unless its Devin Townsend.
Kadinja - seriously, is this a parody?
Any band that sounds heavy as balls until the chorus hits and then its a fucking Justin Timberlake song. Please don't.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

To me, if you're in a djent band and there is no screaming, or non instrumental, the second they start singing is like "TURN THIS SHIT OFF NOW." Like all that Unprocessed stuff...no thanks. The guitar work is amazing, but god no to those vocals.

Phil Boseman is a fucking monster, btw....I can't deal with Whitechapel anymore, but The Somatic Defilement and This is Exile were both deathcore masterpieces imho.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Tool. Everything I've heard feels like what I come up with when I'm stoned futzing around at 2am
> Monuments, Tesseract et al
> Porcupine Tree
> Ghost I DIDN'T get for years but now I do. Very fun band



I just kept listening to Pneuma and I finally got Tool. 



budda said:


> BTBAM. Tried, it didnt happen.
> 
> Grindcore.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I used to listen to a good amount of Aborted (grindcore) - it is definitely something else lmao. I just knew I didn't like it. 



Choop said:


> Never really liked deathcore stuff all that much just in general. Songs tend to sound like vehicles just to get to a breakdown lol, and tend to sound samey. Probably fun to play or whatever, just never found it interesting to listen to.



really old job for a cowboy and all of the All shall perish stuff was a top select for me. 



iamaom said:


> Showing my age but: most old school metal like Metallica, Black Sabbath, and Iron Maiden. They're just so boring. My introduction to metal was CoB and it really colored my expectations from the genre. I know Sabbath's first album is considered the start of "heavy metal" and respect it for that, but to me it just sounds like generic 60's rock with a darker atmosphere. I hate Iron Maiden's vocals, the guitar tones always sound so thin and tinny, the drums are basic rock drums, the song writing is very formulaic with only 3 or 4 riffs per song, I like that the bass sits high in the mix but it's never really playing interesting, if anything it just eats the guitars up and emphasizes how weak they are. No idea how anyone could headbang to it. Their album art looks so fucking cool but the music always disappoints.
> 
> Edit: Damn wrote this and noticed *STRHelvete* said the same thing.


 not a fan of those bands either, but i did like the Kill 'Em All album from metallica. I love Iron Maiden's vocals, but I agree they're boring to listen too. 

I did recently get into some megadeth though.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm kind of surprised no one has mentioned any black metal.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm very happy that so many people hate Slayer, Periphery, djent, and Iron Maiden.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

I love me some grindcore and Powerviolence, Charles Bronson anyone? Pig Destroyer?


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> That reminds me..I don't get this Linkin Park revival.
> 
> I mean I DO get it kinda..the dude kills himself so now everyone's a die hard fan even though they all stopped buying the bands albums and it's a fact that their sales took a HUGE nose dive with the last release before the dude died. When he died, sales shot up so it can't be attributed to "records don't sell like they used to". Let's face it..everyone liked the band when they were 14 but then they grew up and didn't wanna hear that shit anymore. What I don't get is everyone acting like they were Led Zepplin or some shit. C'mon now. They were a passable nu-metal band that faded out because they were terribly dated. The singer dying doesn't somehow erase all that.


 I enjoyed Slipknot's debut, Iowa, Psychosocial, and pretty much any album before that, but none of it came up to par with their debut album. 



LostTheTone said:


> It's a complex question what makes Slipknot great.
> 
> I do agree that they have a certain sense of forcing a couple of tracks to be anthemic, and they have done that frustrating "big band" thing where the actually good music is buried on the album while mediocre stuff like Psychosocial is getting 100mil YouTube views, because they are a big band and the record label expects 100mil views. It is also more obvious as time goes on how little of the band that wrote the first album is left. Not only are the older, but literally only Clown is left from the original band.
> 
> ...


 Good analysis, I think.



Pietjepieter said:


> Hum.... too many bands I don't like... mostly not gone name, because who cares.
> But some bands i what to like but it does not seem to work:
> 
> Polyphia - I do not know if it is actual metal, but I just can not stand them!
> ...


 I enjoyed Polyphia once I stopped expecting them to be metal.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

Im not even sure how Polyphia keeps being lumped into djent and metal, I've literally never heard one thing from them that I'd consider anything but guitar pop. Theyre great, but just because they are virtuoso guitarists, doesnt make them a weird form of metal.


----------



## Steo (Oct 25, 2021)

Tech metal. Just because you can play x amount of sweep picked arpeggio 's per bar, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 25, 2021)

Is Spiritbox popular? I only heard of them recently when I tried to buy the last dgd album from a sketchy website and they sent me the Spiritbox album in flac instead. I thought it was pretty good, but not really special.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

Steo said:


> Tech metal. Just because you can play x amount of sweep picked arpeggio 's per bar, doesn't mean you should.


haha I get that - which bands specifically.


----------



## gabito (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Im not even sure how Polyphia keeps being lumped into djent and metal, I've literally never heard one thing from them that I'd consider anything but guitar pop. Theyre great, but just because they are virtuoso guitarists, doesnt make them a weird form of metal.



I think their first EP / demo was kinda djent-ish, but nobody listened to that.

Their first album could be considered metal-ish too, like some kind of Joe Satriani major key happy metal thing? I don't know, there are influences of everything here and there... Their song Look But Don't Touch is a little of djent, a little of trap, a little of prog, a bit jazzy, a lot of Polyphia.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 25, 2021)

One will never go broke posting threads offering us the opportunity to bitch and complain about something.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> One will never go broke posting threads offering us the opportunity to bitch and complain about something.


such is the way of life


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

rokket2005 said:


> Is Spiritbox popular? I only heard of them recently when I tried to buy the last dgd album from a sketchy website and they sent me the Spiritbox album in flac instead. I thought it was pretty good, but not really special.


I'm sorry but its 2021, why are you downloading your music from a site that sends you a completely different album?


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 25, 2021)

Deathcore in general
Five Finger Death Punch
American death metal
Most djent/progressive metal
Slayer
Pantera (even if, like Slayer, I did enjoy some of their music in my youth)


Music that for some reason I do love that most others don't:

So-called "hipster black metal"
Ghost
Black metal in general, actually


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Deathcore in general
> Five Finger Death Punch
> American death metal
> Most djent/progressive metal
> ...



What's considered American black metal? Cannibal Corpse (I can't get into that.), but I can do the newer Job for a Cowboy. 

Some black metal is digestible for me, like Dissection, Emperor, and gonna get flamed for this, but Cradle of Filth (as most black metal fans do not consider them to be "real" black metal) sorry guys im not darkthrone enough for you. Also I was more or less of a fan of Behemoth's earlier stuff.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 25, 2021)

Slayer - yuck. Only song I ever marginally liked was South of Heaven. 
Dream Theater - it’s just music for musicians. 
Old In Flames (first couple albums) - bleh I like their newer Clayman and beyond style.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 25, 2021)

evade said:


> What's considered American black metal? Cannibal Corpse (I can't get into that.), but I can do the newer Job for a Cowboy.
> 
> Some black metal is digestible for me, like Dissection, Emperor, and gonna get flamed for this, but Cradle of Filth (as most black metal fans do not consider them to be "real" black metal) sorry guys im not darkthrone enough for you. Also I was more or less of a fan of Behemoth's earlier stuff.




Closest thing to American black metal would be Wolves in the Throne Room or Vouna, I imagine. Also, Cradle of Filth actually was acknowledged for several years as being legit, but they, right along the same time Dimmu Borgir did, lost that badge. That said, I can more readily listen to Dimmu, right up to Abrahadabra than I can most of Cradle's later stuff.


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm sorry but its 2021, why are you downloading your music from a site that sends you a completely different album?


It was merchconnection, which by all means looks like a legit retailer for a lot of bands. I also didn't know they weren't going to send me an album that wasn't the one I bought, why would I possibly think that were the case? In the end I paid $5 and got some decent music that I otherwise wouldn't have heard, so it's whatevs


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 25, 2021)

xzacx said:


> There are lots of bands I “get” without necessarily liking. Nu-metal like Slipknot and Korn and stuff like that is awful to me, but I fully understand how they’re popular.
> 
> But Gojira is the one really popular band I just can’t figure out. The music is so boring to me and the clean-ish vocal parts are just unbearable. It's like they play a genre called "metal adjacent music to fall asleep to."
> 
> They seem like cool guys too, so good for them. I'm just surprised they're as popular as they seem.


I was in the same boat with Gojira until I saw them open for Mastodon. Holy shit, they put on an intense live show! I find their material kind of middle of the road, interest-wise, but I will definitely catch them live next time they're coming to town.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

rokket2005 said:


> It was merchconnection, which by all means looks like a legit retailer for a lot of bands. I also didn't know they weren't going to send me an album that wasn't the one I bought, why would I possibly think that were the case? In the end I paid $5 and got some decent music that I otherwise wouldn't have heard, so it's whatevs


hahahaha thats actually funny, I have a few shirts from them and found the entire process very...mail order? If that makes sense. i ordered a few shirts and got an email back like "thanks, we'll get your order when we get it" and then 6 weeks later a few shirts show up at my door lol. 

Wasnt a bad process, but expected like a tracking number, confirmation reciept, etc.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm shocked at how many times I've seen BTBAM on this list. That's one of those bands I thought, keyword thought..., Everyone could gel with! Apparently not!



I forgot to add BTBAM to my list. Their album of covers might be the the most disappointing thing I've listened to since St. Anger and Lulu.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Oct 25, 2021)

evade said:


> I'm kind of surprised no one has mentioned any black metal.


There was a couple mentions earlier in the thread, mostly of "unlistenable" music and the like


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 25, 2021)

- can't stand growling/screaming followed by a clean and whiny/emotional chorus

- metalcore/deathcore - don't hate it per se as in "oh no turn that shit off now" but wouldn't be listening to it if I have a choice


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> I forgot to add BTBAM to my list. Their album of covers might be the the most disappointing thing I've listened to since St. Anger and Lulu.


Funny you say that, Colorblind on that album is absolutely amazing to me.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Im not even sure how Polyphia keeps being lumped into djent and metal, I've literally never heard one thing from them that I'd consider anything but guitar pop. Theyre great, but just because they are virtuoso guitarists, doesnt make them a weird form of metal.



Check out their "Inspire" EP. It's what got them noticed and is pretty much all djent shred.


----------



## Steo (Oct 25, 2021)

evade said:


> haha I get that - which bands specifically.


Likes of Archspire, Dragonfirce, Some of Nile's stuff.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> Check out their "Inspire" EP. It's what got them noticed and is pretty much all djent shred.


Yeah actually first time I've listened to that EP, that was pretty Djenty, but man they left that sound a long time ago...


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

and IDC who likes them, Five Finger Death Punch is insulting to call them a band. That is puke wrapped up in chains and tribal tattoos.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> and IDC who likes them, Five Finger Death Punch is insulting to call them a band. That is puke wrapped up in chains and tribal tattoos.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Old In Flames (first couple albums) - bleh I like their newer Clayman and beyond style.



The unpopular opinion thread was locked up a long time ago...did you mean to post this there?


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Oct 25, 2021)

I've posted about it before, but prog in all it's forms is just something that I just can't get into. I can appreciate the skill and musicianship involved with playing it, but it's the auditory equivalent of getting corned by someone who can't tell a story.

Pearl Jam. Tried multiple times. Just not for me.

Slint. I gave Spiderland a listen and the middle of that album legit put me to sleep.

Five Finger Death Punch. The whole existence of that band is one of two things: either a 10/10 stealth parody or really fucking pathetic.


----------



## nickgray (Oct 25, 2021)

Meshuggah. I'm not sure if it's the music or the production, but basically it sounds like a jackhammer on heavy drugs.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 25, 2021)

xzacx said:


> The unpopular opinion thread was locked up a long time ago...did you mean to post this there?



haha nope. In Flames is one of my fav metal bands of all time. But it’s Clayman to Sound of a Playground Fading for me. There are some really good songs IMO on Siren Charms, Battles, and I the Mask but the albums aren’t that great overall.

YNMV

My fav song (and video):


----------



## Riffer (Oct 25, 2021)

Anthrax
Ghost
FFDP


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

Riffer said:


> Anthrax
> Ghost
> FFDP



Anthrax I get, but I am with you on the other two.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> haha nope. In Flames is one of my fav metal bands of all time. But it’s Clayman to Sound of a Playground Fading for me. There are some really good songs IMO on Siren Charms, Battles, and I the Mask but the albums aren’t that great overall.
> 
> YNMV
> 
> My fav song (and video):




I was obviously joking but I do feel like it's almost always the opposite opinion I see. I definitely like the older era better (I can't do the clean vocals in the newer stuff) but prefer Dark Tranquility when it comes to Gotherburg melodeath.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 25, 2021)

evade said:


> but not a fan of djent either



Same here, honestly can't stand it and don't get how it ever caught on. To me all it is is "Play a choppy staccato rhythm briefly then do a quick contrasting mode on the high strings and repeat but do a different mode next run". No offense to those that like it, just how I view it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 25, 2021)

My obvious answers are well covered here (Meshuggah, Slayer, Pantera, djent, especially clean coffee shop djent) so I'll try for some deep cuts.

Not metal, but St. Vincent is someone who I respect the fuck out of as a player but find almost all of her music impenetrable. I wouldn't even say it's bad, it's cool and weird and relentlessly original and I guess I just don't get it.

Dredg are a band who ticked all of the Mars Volta/Tool-adjacent boxes when I was a teen, but never jived with me for whatever reason. I revisit them every couple years and come up with the same conclusion that "I don't dig this and I can't figure out why."

At The Drive In is a band I _didn't _get for many years but am starting to really get into.

Also arena/glam/hair metal, what the fuck? I can't understand most 80s metal bands, almost all of them sound like less-rad versions of Iron Maiden to me. Add to the fact that they all have thinly-veiled penchants for fucking young girls and that's a hard no from me.







Oh also, Nails is FFDP for dudes with Richard Spencer haircuts, full sleeve tats and cropped Levis 511s.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 25, 2021)

xzacx said:


> I was obviously joking but I do feel like it's almost always the opposite opinion I see. I definitely like the older era better (I can't do the clean vocals in the newer stuff) but prefer Dark Tranquility when it comes to Gotherburg melodeath.



Haha no I get it. I always get the wait what you mean the other way around regarding pre or post Clayman being their best lol. 

I even love all of the similar bands such as Soilwork (my fav), Cipher System, Sonic syndicate, dEmotional, and Rise to Fall. And all of the Bjorn Strid projects such as I Legion and Disarmonia Mundi. 

I guess I was late to the genre so the clean and growls thing is not played out for me.


----------



## feilong29 (Oct 25, 2021)

Tool: I never got the hype. I've tried to listen to them but just don't get the appeal. If it comes to prog rock (is that what they are considered), I would rather listen to DT or something. For the most part they are a very slow-tempo band and I suppose slow(er) stuff doesn't do it for me in general.


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 25, 2021)

More often than not, I've got an issue with the fans of music more than the actual music. That pretty well goes with any fandom, though.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

Tool is one of the only bands on planet earth that I feel their music was "written for me". Even in the simplest riffs and simplest arrangements, I get a rush that no other band has ever given me, outside of Colors by BTBAM, which had a TON of tool influence.


----------



## feilong29 (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Tool is one of the only bands on planet earth that I feel their music was "written for me". Even in the simplest riffs and simplest arrangements, I get a rush that no other band has ever given me, outside of Colors by BTBAM, which had a TON of tool influence.



Do you have a song that you can share?


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Do you have a song that you can share?


From tool or from BTBAM? For tool, I suggest starting at Lateralus, as its about as "tool" as you can get. From BTBAM, really anything from colors is amazing, but my favorite from the album is Viridian moving into White Walls.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Do you have a song that you can share?


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


>



Noooooo lololol


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Noooooo lololol



Tool were the biggest Ramones cover band circa 2002.


----------



## chipchappy (Oct 25, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Tool: I never got the hype.



Same. I find them mind-numbingly boring. Their drummer is very talented, but the music really isn't that good.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 25, 2021)

Grunge and in particular Nirvana. Alice in Chains is the only Grunge band I liked (love actually) but I wouldn't class them as Grunge anyway

Also totally agree with Tool


----------



## feilong29 (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> From tool or from BTBAM? For tool, I suggest starting at Lateralus, as its about as "tool" as you can get. From BTBAM, really anything from colors is amazing, but my favorite from the album is Viridian moving into White Walls.



Alright, I just finished listening to Lateralus. Thanks for that! I actually liked that song. A better representation than the other suggestions I've been given.

As for BTBAM, I remember a song they released probably a decade ago that had some cool sweeps in it, but other than that, didn't really get into them. I wasn't crazy about Job For a Cowboy, but man...their vocalist sounds amazing live!


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 25, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Do you have a song that you can share?


Opiate and Undertow are much less proggy and more straight forward rock/alternative. Prison sex, Hush, Part of Me, Intolerance, 4 Degrees...all great songs.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 25, 2021)

feilong29 said:


> Tool: I never got the hype. I've tried to listen to them but just don't get the appeal. If it comes to prog rock (is that what they are considered), I would rather listen to DT or something. For the most part they are a very slow-tempo band and I suppose slow(er) stuff doesn't do it for me in general.



Same here. I like maybe 2 songs and other than that all their songs sound exactly the same. 

Slayer I can understand, not for everyone (I like some of their stuff) and it was fun losing your mind screaming SLAAAAAAYYYYEEERRRRRR at the top of my lungs at their shows.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 25, 2021)

Tool play commercial hard rock with a faux-intellectual gimmick that's easily accessible, so I absolutely get why people like them, but it's not for me. Musically, I think the vocals are the only real redeeming quality—not my style, but work great for what they are, and at least not boring like the riffs.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2021)

I love metal. I don't care if it's not cool to admit I like whatever-core or whichever band is coolest to hate these days. I love Dream Theater, well, older Dream Theater particularly. I love BTB&M. I quite like some Tool stuff. Death metal, deathcore, tech death, prog metal, symphonic metal, power metal, whatever. I'll give it all a shot.

But the bandwaggon I'm going to jump on here is the "I don't get why Slayer is so popular parade." I've seen Slayer live. They were good.  And their songs are sometimes good. But the more I can hear of vocals, the more likely I am to change the station. And the solos, too... IDK, it was a different time back in the 90's, but there were still plenty of other metal bands contemporary with Slayer that just seemed to have it together so much better. Well, for one, Slayer. Yeah, there was a band with Ron Jarzombek, one of my all-time favourite guitarists, named Slayer. They had to change their name from Slayer to Slayer San Antonio, after the threat of a lawsuit, but they started around the same time as the more well-known Slayer.

Anyway, Slayer fans are very dedicated. I really want to like Slayer... but...

If you want to go outside of metal as a genre, there are tons of artists/bands that I "don't get." Pearl Jam - well, Yellow Bedwetter was a cool song, but in general, I don't dog their stuff. The Beatles, I'm sure were great for their time, but most of their catalogue is totally lost on my ears. Billie Eilish - I don't get it, to me, it sounds like unintelligible whispering over The Doors midi tracks. Cardi B is like nails on a chalkboard to me, at least what little I've heard. Actually, pretty much any mainstream pop/hiphop/country just seems to me like a carbon copy of whatever was "hot" last year, which, likewise, was uninspired rehash of previous swill. I'm sure there's something original about it in some way that I just don't focus on, but I crave new music meaning *new* *music.* I don't want to hear a singer that sounds like a copy of whomever was cool last year sing over I-vi-IV-V-I or whatever permutation of those chords.


----------



## brector (Oct 25, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Opiate and Undertow are much less proggy and more straight forward rock/alternative. Prison sex, Hush, Part of Me, Intolerance, 4 Degrees...all great songs.


And most of those examples could be considered grunge.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 25, 2021)

How can people say Slayer, I don't understand???

They kick ass! Come on!! I thought everybody liked Slayer!


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 25, 2021)

I think those of us that grew up in the seventies and eighties have a very different picture of what Slayer is/was than folks that came along after. Slayer was beast mode before beast mode was a thing. They were an unstoppable force of nature live, and sparked so many different offshots of punk, hardcore and death metal that it's really tough for some people to hear them talked about as if they weren't god level.

That said, I can get not digging them if you weren't in that era. You had options for that type of music by the mid nineties. Until the very late eighties, there really wasn't a lot out there that hit that hard.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2021)

xzacx said:


> The unpopular opinion thread was locked up a long time ago...did you mean to post this there?



Was it? That thread was easily the best one on the whole site 




bostjan said:


> Well, for one, Slayer. Yeah, there was a band with Ron Jarzombek, one of my all-time favourite guitarists, named Slayer. They had to change their name from Slayer to Slayer San Antonio, after the threat of a lawsuit, but they started around the same time as the more well-known Slayer.



Tell me this is not true. That is the most hilarious band rename I've ever heard


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2021)

doublepost.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2021)

Pretty much all deathcore at it's height (late 2000's). Absolutely couldn't give a shit about All Shall Perish, Despised Icon, Whitechapel, etc. 

Porcupine Tree/Steven Wilson. Just couldn't find a single song I liked. 

Opeth outside of Damnation. Most of the other albums just didn't click and I never felt the desire to try any more than that.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 25, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Porcupine Tree/Steven Wilson. Just couldn't find a single song I liked.


So much this. Holy crap. So many musicians point at that as the epitome of amazing musicality and I hear more than thirty seconds of it and I'm bored out of my mind.

Ghost could disappear from our continuity and I think it would be a net gain. That's one of the shittiest bands of all time with a super stale gimmick. I just can't wrap my head around how anybody over the age of twelve thinks they're bad-ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

Agreed with Deathcore. Shit I got into Whitechapel when they got less deathcore and leaned more into other extreme metal genres ("plain" death metal, groove metal, etc).

Agreed on Porcupine tree. They had one song I liked, but that's it.

FFDP I can see what happened. They leaned SUPER FUCKING HARD into the dudebro right wing millitary Monster energy shit and it worked.

Bring Me The Horizon. Lee Malia's got great taste in guitars but still don't get the appeal of the band.

Avenged Sevenfold. Okay, I like some songs from City of Evil, but they basically took emo and NWOAHM and threw it in a blender and uuugh I can't stand it. 

As I Lay Dying. They're... okay? I guess?  EVEN MORESO after Tim Lambesis did his bullshit.

I'm gonna bring up specific periods of bands:

I can understand early Slayer. Basically the beginning of *that* image getting mainstream until death metal starting to get traction. But after 1990 I definitely don't get it.

Anything Arch Enemy after 2003. They became a metalcore/mallcore band with death metal vocals.

Most of Dream Theater between 1999 - 2011. Just sounds like a band struggling to sound modern to me. There's some decent songs, but overall HOLY SHIT is it boring.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2021)

Re: Ghost, I don't think they're badass at all. They're Scooby-Doo rock/Blue Oyster Cult worship and it's just fun. The marketing made them out to be uber heavy and I think that's where a lot of folks Ge tlet down, including me when I first heard them, but they have some good songs if you don't take them too serious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Re: Ghost, I don't think they're badass at all. They're Scooby-Doo rock/Blue Oyster Cult worship and it's just fun. The marketing made them out to be uber heavy and I think that's where a lot of folks Ge tlet down, including me when I first heard them, but they have some good songs if you don't take them too serious.



Idunno of anyone that considers Ghost a badass metal band. They're a groovy rock band. It's just catchy glam rock.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Re: Ghost, I don't think they're badass at all. They're Scooby-Doo rock/Blue Oyster Cult worship and it's just fun. The marketing made them out to be uber heavy and I think that's where a lot of folks Ge tlet down, including me when I first heard them, but they have some good songs if you don't take them too serious.



To be fair, Blue Oyster Cult is a fantastic band and their last album is heavier than Ghost.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Oct 25, 2021)

Pantera. They groove, they're metal but most of their songs don't click with me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh and Lamb of God. That band will never click with me no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 25, 2021)

Atilla. Your band revolves around being cunts and acting like cunts "But they're just playing the heel". Yeah, I don't care. Cunts


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh and Lamb of God. That band will never click with me no matter how hard I try.



I dig Lamb Of God, but I can't get into Pantera. Groove metal can be weird that way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> I dig Lamb Of God, but I can't get into Pantera. Groove metal can be weird that way.


Lamb of God is like the only groove metal band I can't get into.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lamb of God is like the only groove metal band I can't get into.



Maybe it is a Philly thing. We dig LOG here and they seem to dig us! LOL.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

Frostbite said:


> Atilla. Your band revolves around being cunts and acting like cunts "But they're just playing the heel". Yeah, I don't care. Cunts


Dude yes, Atilla fucking sucks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Dude yes, Atilla fucking sucks.



Atilla, Emmure, and King 810. Holy fuck. 

I wanna thank Luke @ Rocked for helping me think of a term to describe these kinda bands.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Atilla, Emmure, and King 810. Holy fuck.
> 
> I wanna thank Luke @ Rocked for helping me think of a term to describe these kinda bands.



Funny you mention King 810, fuck those methhead losers. They used to come down to Toledo thinking they were hot shit and every single time we had to make those losers run back to Flint. Fuck those guys.

I loved Emmures first two albums, after that NOPE.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh and Lamb of God. That band will never click with me no matter how hard I try.


 i cant listen to their studio albums, but killadelphia i enjoyed 

contractor is a good song too 


Frostbite said:


> Atilla. Your band revolves around being cunts and acting like cunts "But they're just playing the heel". Yeah, I don't care. Cunts


 pretty good gym music


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Funny you mention King 810, fuck those methhead losers. They used to come down to Toledo thinking they were hot shit and every single time we had to make those losers run back to Flint. Fuck those guys.
> 
> I loved Emmures first two albums, after that NOPE.



King 810 had fucking armed security around their stages. Armed with (prop?) rifles. To make themselves look more badass. If that isn't small dick energy, I don't know what is.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> King 810 had fucking armed security around their stages. Armed with (prop?) rifles. To make themselves look more badass. If that isn't small dick energy, I don't know what is.


Didnt realize they got that big, this is like, Mid to late 2000's, playing house shows. 

Yeah, little dick energy all over.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

gnoll said:


> How can people say Slayer, I don't understand???
> 
> They kick ass! Come on!! I thought everybody liked Slayer!


Nobody likes Slayer..not even Slayer


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lamb of God is like the only groove metal band I can't get into.


Lamb of God is a weird one for me because musically I really like them and there are some songs I love like Grace, Hourglass, 11th Hour...but I have a threshold for tolerable vocals and Randy lives just north of the wrong side of it so with most of their stuff if the riff isn't top notch the vocals will chase me away. But their guitarist Mark Morton seems like a really cool dude.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Nobody likes Slayer..not even Slayer









Unless you're talking about Kerry King songs...in which case whatever you're drinking I'll buy next round.


----------



## Decapitated (Oct 25, 2021)

Ghost. What a shit band.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Didnt realize they got that big, this is like, Mid to late 2000's, playing house shows.
> 
> Yeah, little dick energy all over.



I remember the picture floating around a few years ago. Like 2013 - 2015?


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idunno of anyone that considers Ghost a badass metal band. They're a groovy rock band. It's just catchy glam rock.



I never got the impression that they were supposed to be all that heavy. Hell, all the stuff I had seen before I checked them out basically said they were more old school oriented. Checked them out by listening to Secular Haze. I like how they sound, and have seen them live and I don't know. I just don't get the hate, really. I can see why people don't like their music, but you'd swear that most detractors think they shouldn't exist which is a weird way of thinking. Surely as long as their bands are making music they love, it shouldn't matter what anyone else does musically.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 25, 2021)

Pantera. Dimebag is fine. I just couldn't get into Phil and his tough-guy lyrics.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 25, 2021)

Anything with blast beats

Anything with growling/screaming

Most "symphonic"/"operatic" however you'd describe it.

OK, so maybe I just don't like "metal".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> I never got the impression that they were supposed to be all that heavy. Hell, all the stuff I had seen before I checked them out basically said they were more old school oriented. Checked them out by listening to Secular Haze. I like how they sound, and have seen them live and I don't know. I just don't get the hate, really. I can see why people don't like their music, but you'd swear that most detractors think they shouldn't exist which is a weird way of thinking. Surely as long as their bands are making music they love, it shouldn't matter what anyone else does musically.



They have had moments of heavy music, but it's more like heavy hard rock ala Black Sabbath. But I agree the visceral reaction is fucking weird. Even in this thread.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 25, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Anything with blast beats
> 
> Anything with growling/screaming
> 
> ...



Most metal actually sucks, a lot.


----------



## Dayn (Oct 25, 2021)

I 'get' pretty much most metal bands. I may not like a band, but I 'get' it.

With that out of the way, what springs to mind is Lamb of God, Mastodon, Black Label Society - basically the bands I saw in magazines (mostly Metal Hammer) when I figured sure let's buy a magazine why not, who were also popular in some forums I frequented.

I get why people like them, but it sounded very simplistic and straightforward to me. Doesn't hold my interest. I don't like a lot of straightforward 'rock' or 'hard rock' bands, either. I think I just like it when a band does something unique and hones in on that.

But I also give almost zero shits about lyrics. They rarely move me, they rarely connect with me, they're rarely necessary, but I do appreciate good vocals as an instrument. So bands that focus on lyrics with music as the backdrop usually pass me by unless I think they're really good.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Atilla, Emmure, and King 810. Holy fuck.
> 
> I wanna thank Luke @ Rocked for helping me think of a term to describe these kinda bands.




So many bands have this same tired "my relationship failed so all women are stupid bitches" lyrical shtick. It's a shame because some of them, like Converge, have legitimately kickass riffage. Shellac also comes to mind. Their lyrics are beyond cringy, and the satire excuse doesn't fucking fly in this house.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 25, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> One will never go broke posting threads offering us the opportunity to bitch and complain about something.


Love to hate.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 25, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> So many bands have this same tired "my relationship failed so all women are stupid bitches" lyrical shtick. It's a shame because some of them, like Converge, have legitimately kickass riffage. Shellac also comes to mind. Their lyrics are beyond cringy, and the satire excuse doesn't fucking fly in this house.


post hardcore am i right


----------



## akinari (Oct 25, 2021)

A lot of y'all seem to be missing out on the opportunity to enjoy music because of totally extraneous stuff


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 25, 2021)

akinari said:


> A lot of y'all seem to be missing out on the opportunity to enjoy music because of totally extraneous stuff



I do not "enjoy" "music."


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> Unless you're talking about Kerry King songs...in which case whatever you're drinking I'll buy next round.


Tom Araya is terrible, Kerry is horrible and Jeff was only tolerable because he was the most quiet and seemed to write the decent stuff. Slayer just sucks, all the way around.

Their guitar tone sucks, their songs suck, they just flat out suck


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 25, 2021)

Maybe Kayo Dot? I think I like them, but I don't know that I get them.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 25, 2021)

rokket2005 said:


> Maybe Kayo Dot? I think I like them, but I don't know that I get them.



I skipped around through a few YouTube videos. That's a head scratcher to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Tom Araya is terrible, Kerry is horrible and Jeff was only tolerable because he was the most quiet and seemed to write the decent stuff. Slayer just sucks, all the way around.
> 
> Their guitar tone sucks, their songs suck, they just flat out suck



Smart to not bring up Lombardo who's the most talented member of the band.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Smart to not bring up Lombardo who's the most talented member of the band.



It only took 22 years to finally hear _Battery_ played properly


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 25, 2021)

Crungy said:


> I skipped around through a few YouTube videos. That's a head scratcher to me.



It's Space Emo Isis, Post Metal Bjork, Interstellar Space Coltrane but Cloud Cult. It's a lot of things but none of the typical characteristics of those things. I still don't get it though


----------



## KailM (Oct 25, 2021)

Between the Buried and Me —
There was a time that I liked them; they were a novelty, but that schtick wore off. Just riff salad and “let’s see how many silly genres we can throw in.”

Porcupine Tree.
I don’t know that I’ve even listened to them (haha). But I know they were influential in leading on of my favorite bands astray, and now they suck too. (Opeth).

Behemoth.
On paper, I should like them. I saw them once and their show was brutal. Just can’t get into their songs though. The ones that everyone headbangs to— I just don’t feel like headbanging.

Dream Theater— can’t get through a whole song. Can’t stand the vocals.

Rivers of Nihil — now that The Work came out. They had my attention briefly with Owls, but then they lost it.

Anything with a djent tone. Most “tech death;” way too clean and polished. I really just don’t like ‘modern’ tone and production.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have had moments of heavy music, but it's more like heavy hard rock ala Black Sabbath. But I agree the visceral reaction is fucking weird. Even in this thread.



And my thing is, that's perfectly fine for me. I love that style of music.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Smart to not bring up Lombardo who's the most talented member of the band.


He got out of there because even he knew. And I'm still confused as to Paul Bostaph's drumming on God Hates Us All. They turn it down in the mix mid song because his kicks fell out of time. 

That goes back to that Whitney Houston insult about being off key on the record. How?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> He got out of there because even he knew.


 Helps because he made 4 great records with Grip Inc that pretty much slaughters anything Slayer did post 1990.


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 25, 2021)

out of the "big 4" Slayer is defo my favorite band.

not a fan of their stuff after diabolus although world painted has some very decent tunes. e.g. Unit 731 is better than anything I've heard from metallica or anthrax (megadeth gets a pass because solos) since like the mid 1980s.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have to agree with everyone else that’s said nu-metal. Around the time it was popular, I was getting into music (10-11 years old), and I was way more into punk than anything else. The look, sound, and attitude of nu-metal never appealed to me, and I still haven’t been able to like any of it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2021)

Polyphia. The most bland, boring, layering of 6000 perfectly crisp, compressed-as-all-fuck, over-produced nothing I've ever heard. Everything just sound like white noise with sparkles.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 25, 2021)

everything with clean vocals is shit


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 25, 2021)

Any Djent or Modern Prog type stuff. The guitar tone is thin heavy mid quack that I just hate and the singers of all the bands I hate. Periphery, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, Meshugga, Veil of Maya, Monuments, ETC… I could go on and on.

Behemoth - I should like them on paper but I just don’t like them. I’ve yet to hear a song I actually like from them.,

jinjer / Spiritbox - Everyone seems to like both bands but I don’t at all.

FFDP - just ughhhh grosssss

Coheed and Cambria - groooossssss, hate them!

Between the Buried and Me, Dream Theater, Loathe, Opeth, Ministry, Tesseract, Code Orange, Gojira, Polyphia, Animals as Leaders, Atilla, Emmure, King 810,


----------



## CTID (Oct 26, 2021)

megadeth REALLY fucking sucks


----------



## /wrists (Oct 26, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> everything with clean vocals is shit


I used to think this way, but some of the metalcore stuff like Ice Nine Kills was properly executed. Definitely took some time for myself to open up to clean vocals though. Some of Skyfire's stuff were pretty tolerable. 



> Born of Osiris



Was a huge fan of The Discovery album. 



> Veil of Maya



I also can listen to them.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 26, 2021)

CTID said:


> megadeth REALLY fucking sucks



I don't mind them I prefer them over slayer.


----------



## CTID (Oct 26, 2021)

por qué no los dos


----------



## /wrists (Oct 26, 2021)

CTID said:


> por qué no los dos


cause imo slayer sux


----------



## CTID (Oct 26, 2021)

yes they do. it means "why not both?"


----------



## Anquished (Oct 26, 2021)

Skindred. 

I remember back in College all my mates loved them and I just kept thinking "Why? This doesn't work at all.."


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 26, 2021)

Lamb Of God. Their guitar tone is so bad that I can't listen to the music


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Polyphia. The most bland, boring, layering of 6000 perfectly crisp, compressed-as-all-fuck, over-produced nothing I've ever heard. Everything just sound like white noise with sparkles.



Whoops, forgot about Polyphia. Trying to find demos for modern ERG gear sucks because everyone seems to hellbent on trying to copy their style for demos.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 26, 2021)

There are some bands I have trouble wrapping my head around but still enjoy listening to their songs. You know, when the mood strikes that I want to be baffled and mildly annoyed at myself for putting myself through it.

Like Dodechahedron. Or the chaos that is some of the newer avant guard free-form shit where it almost sounds like it used to sound before you and your friends could figure out how to all be playing the same song at the same time, but you somehow still hear a rhythm driving it forward. I'll sit in a dark room and listen to that shit and just be utterly mystified, yet somehow still enjoying it.

And yes, I enjoy self torture.


----------



## Edika (Oct 26, 2021)

There are bands I don't get the appeal and bands that I like but no one else seems to get the appeal lol.

A few examples are Animals As Leaders, Meshuggah and Periphery. I've tried to listen to these bands but never managed to get into them. Great players but they just don't do it for me. At least though I enjoy most songs from Periphery and Meshuggah without getting the almost religious appeal they get. Animal As Leaders I don't think there's a single composition I enjoy. Phenomenal players that their music elicits zero emotional response other than "skip".

Most Black Metal outfits, especially the older stuff. I'm sorry but recording on a tape player in a cavernous cave is not my idea of enjoying music. I know I know it's the sound aesthetics and atmosphere, the statement in short. I just don't get the statement.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 26, 2021)

CTID said:


> megadeth REALLY fucking sucks



The Unpopular Opinion Thread is locked, but if an Awful Opinion Thread opens, this is a strong contender.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 26, 2021)

CTID said:


> megadeth REALLY fucking sucks


----------



## bostjan (Oct 26, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Tell me this is not true. That is the most hilarious band rename I've ever heard


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.A.Slayer

I mean, picture it is the early 80's and bands in the USA are really starting to get into metal for the first time. You are starting a metal band. Names like Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath are already taken. You could name your band after the lead singer, like Dokken, but your lead singer's last name is Cronk, and that doesn't sound metal enough. You could name your band Metal+____, like Metallica or Metal Church, but you can't think of anything cool enough. You could go with something foreign sounding, like Pantera or Jag Panzer, but you are in Texas, so there's a possibility of being deported. You could go with something ending in -wolf, like Powerwolf, Beowulf, Leatherwolf, Steppenwolf, etc., but no one in the band is hairy enough to pull that off. So, you're stuck going for something vaguely medieval sounding... Manowar, Warlord, Sacred Rite, Queensrych, etc. Hmm, okay, what's the most generic name of that sort? Something that ties vaguely to knights, violence, dragons, and shit? How about Slayer? Simple, one word, no silly umlauts, only six letters, and it gets the point across. The problem is that there were probably like 40 bands that all had the same damned idea around the same time, so it's up to whomever gets national attention first to claim the name.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ghost. Weak metalband for people who wanna look cool wearing a metal t-shirt.
FFDP. Can't get past the look, style, lyrics. Caricature of US metal (to me), ugly and gross.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 26, 2021)

Megadeth - great musicians, but all hired guns. Frankly, I think Dave is a great songwriter. But he's sometimes the world's worst guitarist. At best, he's a decent rhythm guitarist and a barely passable vocalist. If Dave ever retires from touring, maybe he'll just hire a rhythm guitar and vocal for Megadeth and keep them touring. They'd probably get bigger than ever. He can keep writing the songs. What do you guys think?


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah Megadeth is pretty shit. They have like 1 1/2 good albums and really only the solos are good. The songs are pretty meh, and even if Mustaine wasn't a compete asshole I'd still be bored of it all and find the music lame. Not much influence taken from them personally.

Give me Slayer any day.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 26, 2021)

Obviously I'm not down with the kids any more but I'm a little surprised by how many people are ripping on Megadeth and Slayer


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 26, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Megadeth - great musicians, but all hired guns. Frankly, I think Dave is a great songwriter. But he's sometimes the world's worst guitarist. At best, he's a decent rhythm guitarist and a barely passable vocalist. If Dave ever retires from touring, maybe he'll just hire a rhythm guitar and vocal for Megadeth and keep them touring. They'd probably get bigger than ever. He can keep writing the songs. What do you guys think?



I never got into them too much in the 80s - went into "heavier" territory as new music was coming out in the late 80s that to me kind of shadowed the big 4 except Slayer. Revisiting their earlier stuff now - from Killing to Rust in Peace - very listenable with some gems here and there. After that - mostly meh with some exceptions like the caveman riff off of Symphony.

Also putting things in context - Mustaine was THE thrash dude. There were other important figures ofc but if I have to pick one person with most influence in the early formation of thrash metal - that would be Megadave. So there's defo a "lens of respect" applied there.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 26, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> Obviously I'm not down with the kids any more but I'm a little surprised by how many people are ripping on Megadeth and Slayer


Your mistake was underestimating how many ignorant people populate this world


----------



## sakeido (Oct 26, 2021)

Megadeth had one great album and a collection of decent singles but their new stuff has sucked for almost 30 straight years now. But, their best album is one of the best metal albums ever so they get a pass.

Slayer was always more a lifestyle than a band. They had some good songs and they never "sold out" but that just means they released the same shit over and over and over again and it was all basically just noise.

Instrumental shred djent is the worst shit ever. Intervals was interesting for about 2 seconds when they had a vocalist. The guitarist has one melody he uses not just in every song, but at least once every 8 bars. Horrible. Polyphia has a small bag of tricks too and the worst guitar tone in the history of amplified guitar


----------



## /wrists (Oct 26, 2021)

sakeido said:


> Polyphia does the same thing - learn just two songs from them and you'll see their bag of tricks is actually pretty small



Polyphia capitalizes on unique chords - I can't hate on Polyphia too much because I slowly developed a liking for them.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 26, 2021)

Megadeth up to Rust in Peace was killer. I worshipped at Mustaine's feet almost as much as I did Hetfields as I was learning how to play guitar. Megadeth over the past thirty years or so hasn't offered me much, but that doesn't change their impact on my own music.

You know, these bands that have been around for so long changed. Almost all of them. It happens to people. But folks looking at Slayer and Megadeth in 2021 that didn't live through the eighties won't see the bands we grew up with. They'll see the band as they exist now and wonder why the fuck us old timers like(d) them.


----------



## CTID (Oct 26, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> The Unpopular Opinion Thread is locked, but if an Awful Opinion Thread opens, this is a strong contender.



i aim to please


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 26, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Megadeth - great musicians, but all hired guns. Frankly, I think Dave is a great songwriter. But he's sometimes the world's worst guitarist. At best, he's a decent rhythm guitarist and a barely passable vocalist. If Dave ever retires from touring, maybe he'll just hire a rhythm guitar and vocal for Megadeth and keep them touring. They'd probably get bigger than ever. He can keep writing the songs. What do you guys think?


Saying they'd be bigger than ever is a huge leap...I know vocals aren't a strong point and I believe he kind of settled into them and wasn't intending on being the vocalist when he was ousted from Metallica. However, he can write a killer riff, and even a solo, on occasion. In a live setting, he shows his weaknesses as a player, especially when dusting off an old song like "my last words." But he can still hang playing the old stuff from some of the recent videos I've seen. I really liked Dystopia and have high hopes for the new stuff.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 26, 2021)

Tool
Slipknot
Lamb of God
Also most of the classics


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 26, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Saying they'd be bigger than ever is a huge leap...I know vocals aren't a strong point and I believe he kind of settled into them and wasn't intending on being the vocalist when he was ousted from Metallica. However, he can write a killer riff, and even a solo, on occasion. In a live setting, he shows his weaknesses as a player, especially when dusting off an old song like "my last words." But he can still hang playing the old stuff from some of the recent videos I've seen. I really liked Dystopia and have high hopes for the new stuff.



Dystopia is the best album they have made since Marty left the band. Kiko raised the bar incredibly high.


----------



## chipchappy (Oct 26, 2021)

Gojira


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 26, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> Gojira


They literally do nothing for me. I can listen, without actually hearing it because literally nothing stands out. It's just a drone of noise.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 26, 2021)

Megadeth would be a sick band if James Hetfield sang for them....

or just no Dave Mustaine voice. Shit, be an instrumental band, that'd be sick.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 26, 2021)

Lamb of God - gonna catch some flack but I can't stand Randy Blythe and their music is just as boring as 5FDP but without any of the irony

Between the Buried and Me - riff salad

Revocation - I like Arbiters Of The Apocalypse but that's about it

Ghost - boring buttrock by dudes in lame masks, Portal and Batushka do costumes better

Tool - boring

At The Gates and basically all melo-death/Swedish death - I find this stuff mind-numbingly boring and have never understood the hype. People use certain bands/albums as an example of the signature HM2 sound but man do I think it's awful compared to what newer bands are doing with HM2s. I do dig some Amon Amarth and Entombed on occasion though.

Slipknot - I like a few tracks but I've never understood the hype, they're just okay

Wouldn't say that I don't *get* Gojira, but I don't understand the praise they get. They're okay at best


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 26, 2021)

bostjan said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.A.Slayer
> 
> I mean, picture it is the early 80's and bands in the USA are really starting to get into metal for the first time. You are starting a metal band. Names like Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath are already taken. You could name your band after the lead singer, like Dokken, but your lead singer's last name is Cronk, and that doesn't sound metal enough. You could name your band Metal+____, like Metallica or Metal Church, but you can't think of anything cool enough. You could go with something foreign sounding, like Pantera or Jag Panzer, but you are in Texas, so there's a possibility of being deported. You could go with something ending in -wolf, like Powerwolf, Beowulf, Leatherwolf, Steppenwolf, etc., but no one in the band is hairy enough to pull that off. So, you're stuck going for something vaguely medieval sounding... Manowar, Warlord, Sacred Rite, Queensrych, etc. Hmm, okay, what's the most generic name of that sort? Something that ties vaguely to knights, violence, dragons, and shit? How about Slayer? Simple, one word, no silly umlauts, only six letters, and it gets the point across. The problem is that there were probably like 40 bands that all had the same damned idea around the same time, so it's up to whomever gets national attention first to claim the name.



I mean, I totally get it. It's probably not funny for an american citizen, since you guys have plenty of city names in spanish and see it normal, but I just picture a saint (San Antonio is actually the saint of animals in christian religion) playing thrash metal and is funny AF.



CanserDYI said:


> Megadeth would be a sick band if James Hetfield sang for them....
> 
> or just no Dave Mustaine. Shit, that'd be sick.



Fixed.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 26, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I mean, I totally get it. It's probably not funny for an american citizen, since you guys have plenty of


I think there were supposed to be more words before your


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 26, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I think there were supposed to be more words before your



Read above


----------



## xzacx (Oct 26, 2021)

Despite James pretty objectively being a better singer than Dave, the corniness of his vocals makes me cringe much more.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 26, 2021)

xzacx said:


> Despite James pretty objectively being a better singer than Dave, the corniness of his vocals makes me cringe much more.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 26, 2021)

I thought he was the patron saint of lost car keys or something.

It is pretty funny now that you explained it. I live in St. Johnsbury. I have no idea who Saint Johnsbury was or what he is the patron saint of, maybe abandoned sawmills and high cost of living? Maybe I should start a band and call it "Armored Saint Johnsbury?"


----------



## chipchappy (Oct 26, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> They literally do nothing for me. I can listen, without actually hearing it because literally nothing stands out. It's just a drone of noise.



Yeah, same. The Way of All Flesh was mildly interesting, but thats it. I listen to every album to at least try, but its just a continuation of boring, bad, dissonant stuff


----------



## Nonapod (Oct 26, 2021)

Honestly most Metalcore and Deathcore does very little for me. I guess there's several bands that I like that started out as Metalcore but gradually become more melodic (like Sylosis).


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 26, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Lamb of God - gonna catch some flack but I can't stand Randy Blythe and their music is just as boring as 5FDP but without any of the irony
> 
> Between the Buried and Me - riff salad
> 
> ...



I agree with some of what you said and disagree with some...but most of all its cool you followed the original intent of the thread and stated what you don't get and why instead of just stating "(insert band name) fucking sux!" This is more interesting to read


----------



## /wrists (Oct 26, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Lamb of God - gonna catch some flack but I can't stand Randy Blythe and their music is just as boring as 5FDP but without any of the irony
> 
> Between the Buried and Me - riff salad
> 
> ...


dark tranquility is amongst one of my favorites


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 26, 2021)

evade said:


> I used to think this way, but some of the metalcore stuff like Ice Nine Kills was properly executed. Definitely took some time for myself to open up to clean vocals though. Some of Skyfire's stuff were pretty tolerable.



well thats wrong


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 26, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Lamb of God - gonna catch some flack but I can't stand Randy Blythe and their music is just as boring as 5FDP but without any of the irony
> 
> Between the Buried and Me - riff salad
> 
> ...


You know, I thought we were cool until you brought up BTBAM Tool and At the Gates in the same "meh" post. I'm offended, sir. 

This thread will cause wars.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 26, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


>







bostjan said:


> I thought he was the patron saint of lost car keys or something.
> 
> It is pretty funny now that you explained it. I live in St. Johnsbury. I have no idea who Saint Johnsbury was or what he is the patron saint of, maybe abandoned sawmills and high cost of living? Maybe I should start a band and call it "Armored Saint Johnsbury?"



I mean, I literally envisioned a twisted version of this as an Slayer album cover


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 26, 2021)

I forgot how to forum today.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 26, 2021)

All of them. Polka best genre.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 26, 2021)

I tried using the Vito Bratta thread as a way to get into White Lion.

Just couldn’t do it with their music.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm so glad that we as a society have progressed to the point where we can admit that Slayer and Megadeth ain't shit. God bless


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 27, 2021)

Every power metal band ever and Sabaton in particular.

I just hate it.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 27, 2021)

^ I like power metal, but I also don't get why people like Sabaton. I mean, yeah, you hear one song and it might be somewhat OK, but then all the rest of the songs are the same, boring mid tempo singalongs. Then again, they were never that good at playing fast either.

Sort of same issue with Beast in Black - I like their actual power metal songs, but I can't stand the stupid disco songs they mostly seem to focus on.

... what else... oh yeah:

I don't get bands whose songs are breakdowns from start to finish. I like breakdowns as much as anyone, but IMO you can't really break it down unless you go fast first. No matter how groovy or technical or whatever it is, you just don't get the same effect when the song is already in half-time.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 27, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Dystopia is the best album they have made since Marty left the band. Kiko raised the bar incredibly high.



I’ll add endgame to that too , if you may 
great album. Then,13, supercollider were really low level megadeth....
Dystopia was a great come back


----------



## Manurack (Oct 27, 2021)

Sepultura, Exodus, Queensryche, Slipknot (one of my friends said their music is just nonsense noise with multiple instruments and random shit and that stuck with me), Whitechapel (why do they need THREE GUITARISTS each playing 7 string guitars?!) All of Deathcore, Animals As Leaders, Periphery and The Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## Manurack (Oct 27, 2021)

manu80 said:


> I’ll add endgame to that too



Chris Broderick wrote some sweet solos. Most notably '44 Minutes' from Endgame!


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 27, 2021)

August Burns Red. To me it's just angry noise. Some of my old bandmates were SO into these guys, and I just kinda smiled and nodded while they freaked their shit over this band. Never got it.

This list is long for me... I don't usually like a lot of bands very much. Something else will come up soon.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 27, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> All of them. Polka best genre.


My gramps is giving you a huge thumbs up. Polka and barbershop quartets were his jam. And he drug me to several concerts for both. No wonder my musical tastes are so diverse.


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> My gramps is giving you a huge thumbs up. Polka and barbershop quartets were his jam. And he drug me to several concerts for both. No wonder my musical tastes are so diverse.



Bought me a record player about a year ago (covid boredom most likely), my main source of buying vinyl in person is thrift stores lol so needless to say it's a pretty eclectic collection. 

Out of 30 or so records I picked up my fav is Myron Floren. hands down. Somehow instrumental accordion polka fits right in with my go-to thrash/death deal. Kind of like Trollfest I suppose.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 27, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I tried using the Vito Bratta thread as a way to get into White Lion.
> 
> Just couldn’t do it with their music.



Give this one a shot:


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 27, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Give this one a shot:



That's not White Lion. That's Lion. Two different bands. People mix that up all the time.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> That's not White Lion. That's Lion. Two different bands. People mix that up all the time.


Hahaha, really? I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 27, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Hahaha, really? I stand corrected. Thanks!


As the resident Transformers lore expert, I had that lesson handed to me by Simon Furman and a couple of other Transformers writers at BotCon 2002. Jeezus that was a long time ago.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> As the resident Transformers lore expert, I had that lesson handed to me by Simon Furman and a couple of other Transformers writers at BotCon 2002. Jeezus that was a long time ago.



If you want to be the resident Transformers expert, you need to change your avatar to Optimus Whatever or that Tape Deck Dude.


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 27, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> If you want to be the resident Transformers expert, you need to change your avatar to Optimus Whatever or that Tape Deck Dude.


Nah. Nighttflame was a fan character that switched from Decepticon to Autobot. There's enough nerdery in my handle.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> Nah. Nighttflame was a fan character that switched from Decepticon to Autobot. There's enough nerdery in my handle.


Got 'em


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 27, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> That's not White Lion. That's Lion. Two different bands. People mix that up all the time.


Lion was Doug Aldrich's early band so that will be him on guitar for that Transformers track.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 27, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> Lion was Doug Aldrich's early band so that will be him on guitar for that Transformers track.



That is definitely our kid, Dougie. He was a legend in the making from the very start!


----------



## Loomer (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't get what people like all that much about SOAD. 

Also, I used to be an absolute superfan of Tool. Literally one of Those Guys™, around the time of Lateralus. But then I turned 16 and had greater and greater difficulty seeing them as being all that special and unique as I was introduced to more and more other bands. So now I can say I both "don't get" the appeal of that particular band, but also that I sort of get it anyway due to having been part of that weirdly cultlike, hero-worshippy community long ago.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 29, 2021)

Being the closest thing to being a Zoomer (born in 1999) in this thread, I don't think I listen to that much music made before the 90s, and even then the late 90s is considered a sweet spot for me.

I'm not surprised a lot of these bands mentioned in this thread are bands that were formed within the last 25 years, considering the average age here is around 30+.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Oct 29, 2021)

Most deathcore. Especially the gazillion deathcore bands on Slam Worldwide.


----------



## Robslalaina (Oct 29, 2021)

Between the buried and me: there's something about the scales and sounds they use that makes their music sound like some theater-of-the-grotesque, 19th-century-freak-show-meets-metal thing that I really, really cannot get into

Steel Panther: too crass to be funny

Also Polyphia, SOAD, Dream Theater because of Rudess and his horrible faux Hammond sounds, and so, so many more. I was born to hate, like a true metal head.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 29, 2021)

Mastodon. I like 3 of their songs, but I just don't understand why everyone likes their music. It's boring, droll.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 29, 2021)

An hour ago, I would have leaned towards Mastodon and Gojira. Hadn't really heard much that caught my ear from either. Some of the songs on their new albums are changing that though. 

Tool is definitely a band I have never embraced in any way. And if I'm being totally honest, even trying my best, Meshuggah. Even when I find parts that I'm interested in, I always move on quickly and it never sticks.


----------



## Nonapod (Oct 29, 2021)

couverdure said:


> I'm not surprised a lot of these bands mentioned in this thread are bands that were formed within the last 25 years, considering the average age here is around 30+.



In fairness, I'm an ancient creature who genuinely likes a lot of stuff produced within that 25 year window. My typical Spotify playlist is probably 80% stuff that's come out within the past decade or so by bands filled with members who are often considerably younger than me. Of course I love lots of stuff from the 70s, 80s, and 90s too. 

I do find it interesting that so many people evidently dislike or don't connect with Tool. But I've always felt that the big problem with Tool is the fans. For whatever reason, people just seem to get way to excited about that band. Nothing can turn off a person from a band like an annoying fan base.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 29, 2021)

Ghost. It's like yacht rock for people under 30 masquerading as hard rock with black metal aesthetics. Do they have some cool riffs? absolutely, but I just don't get the appeal.

99% of the black metal/old school death metal revival scene = write mediocre music and deliberately make it sound like shit, because that's part of the sonic signature of that timeframe/the fact that most of the guys had garbage to record with. A lot of those pro-revival guys forget that literally everyone of the big bands in those subgenres moved onto clearer/better production as soon as they could.

All the guys doing ridiculous midi shit like HAARP Machine, Charlie Robbins/Dan Griffin, Berried Alive, Polyphia etc. - I have no problem with midi or punching stuff in for recording, but when it becomes your whole schtick, that's where it loses me. Charlie Robbins and Berried Alive in particular irritate me, because they seem like they can play their stuff for real, yet latched on to that awful midi sound for literally everything.

Polyphia can shred like motherfuckers and I really appreciate their skill, but their movement towards basically trap beats with spanks/pops/slaps is boring as fuck compared to their earlier stuff imo (which was at least entertaining/catchy). 
Also my feed has become inundated with nerds who spent 30$ watching Tosin explain how to play like Victor Wooten, and then they subsequently sound like a derivation of a derivation. The only guy I've seen doing mildly interesting shit with some of these ideas is Josh from Little Tybee.

FFDP. I am still dumbfounded at how this band has evolved from a mildly interesting buttmetal band into a successful buttmetal dudebro WWE entrance song band. Yet bands like Sevendust (who do the whole buttmetal WWE entrance song schtick infinitely better imo) aren't nearly as popular.

Bring Me the Horizon- They were an awful deathcore band that became an even worse pop band. Out of all the early deathcore bands I thought would fade into the ether, somehow this rotting husk of a band survived.

Volbeat. It's literally if some dutch dudes were fed a steady diet of meth, rockabilly and metallica. I don't understand the appeal at all.


Super angular/dissonant stuff like Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza/Glass Cloud/ Coma Cluster Void or Behold the Arctopus. I have no problem with angular/dissonant music (I quite like Gorguts/Gorod/stravinsky/shostakovich/rachmaninoff) but this stuff is just too far out there for me. It's generally not using the dissonance to create tension and balancing it out with melody, it's more like listening to a guy with brain damage play john cage on guitar for me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 29, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> An hour ago, I would have leaned towards Mastodon and Gojira. Hadn't really heard much that caught my ear from either. Some of the songs on their new albums are changing that though.
> 
> Tool is definitely a band I have never embraced in any way. And if I'm being totally honest, even trying my best, Meshuggah. Even when I find parts that I'm interested in, I always move on quickly and it never sticks.



7 String Meshuggah was more bearable. The songwriting was more memorable and the riffs are more distinct from song to song.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 29, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> like listening to a guy with brain damage play john cage on guitar for me.


This is exactly what I seek out in music. Bring on the unending pointless dissonance!


----------



## /wrists (Oct 29, 2021)

> Bring Me the Horizon- They were an awful deathcore band that became an even worse pop band. Out of all the early deathcore bands I thought would fade into the ether, somehow this rotting husk of a band survived.



Their first album was deathcore and then they transitioned to posthardcore and now just to cringe. 




> Polyphia can shred like motherfuckers and I really appreciate their skill, but their movement towards basically trap beats with spanks/pops/slaps is boring as fuck compared to their earlier stuff imo (which was at least entertaining/catchy).



Tim only listens to rap so I guess that's where his inspiration is. I don't consider them a metal band so I didn't really mention them. https://www.metalsucks.net/2019/10/...n-hates-guitar-music-only-listens-to-rap-now/


----------



## Kaura (Oct 29, 2021)

Mastodon. I just don't fucking get them. To me they sound like bluegrass mixed with prog/stoner metal. Yuck. They have like one song that's listenable. Maybe you have to be high af to listen to them.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 29, 2021)

This was a pretty relevant video lmao


----------



## chipchappy (Oct 29, 2021)

evade said:


> This was a pretty relevant video lmao




i can't stand dudes like this. It's not helpful, just criticizing bands, condescending them. Especially ripping on what they look like - who cares?

"its 2021 bro why are you doing a chugging riff" aye how bout fuck off theyre just writing music they like?

Maybe I'm just old, but I don't get these youtube channels where people just spend the video talking about what they think of music. Sick opinion bro, whats your music sound like?


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 29, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> i can't stand dudes like this. It's not helpful, just criticizing bands, condescending them. Especially ripping on what they look like - who cares?
> 
> "its 2021 bro why are you doing a chugging riff" aye how bout fuck off theyre just writing music they like?
> 
> Maybe I'm just old, but I don't get these youtube channels where people just spend the video talking about what they think of music. Sick opinion bro, whats your music sound like?



In this particular case ppl are paying him on Patreon to roast their band's music on youtube lol mostly (I'm assuming) to get their name out there and get some semi-constructive criticism, he has 400k subs. So they are doing this willingly whatever the motivation.


----------



## chipchappy (Oct 29, 2021)

michael_bolton said:


> In this particular case ppl are paying him on Patreon to roast their band's music on youtube lol mostly (I'm assuming) to get their name out there and get some semi-constructive criticism, he has 400k subs. So they are doing this willingly whatever the motivation.



Thats even MORE bizarre to me. This guys "hot takes" are like listening to a middle schooler who just discovered dream theater


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 29, 2021)

Kaura said:


> To me they sound like bluegrass mixed with prog/stoner metal.


 Uhhhhh yeah. That's their sound and influences exactly. 


Kaura said:


> Maybe you have to be high af to listen to them.


Just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## gunch (Oct 29, 2021)

90% of death metal that's came out lately has been dreadfully riffless and boring, even big names haven't wowed. The grimy osdm revival/Incantation-core mainly. Even the Metaportal EP Wormed put out after Krighsu isn't that good. WORMED. I've never heard of Disentomb before their newer album came out but they were much better as a Brutal DM band...


----------



## junkyardsamsob (Oct 30, 2021)

Linkin Park. Their hardcore fans also make it suck. They act like I ran over their dog or something just because I'm not head over heels after hearing Hybrid Theory and Meteora.
Stevie T. I know... not a band. But he deserves to be included, his humor blows chode, who the hell makes their music videos "for children" while sponsoring adam and eve sex toys, and his best work happened from the binance crypto hack shutting down his page for a week.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 30, 2021)

Not metal..but I'mma say it anyways. I don't get Skinny Puppy and never will. It sucks that you can't do industrial/synthy style stuff and not hear about them CONSTANTLY. I've read a few reviews of some of my releases and I hear that often and I'm always confused by that.

And since I'm doing non metal. Goth music. It sounds like spooky surf rock usually sung by some guy trying to sound like some weird mix of Dracula and Lurch.
AND WHAT THE FUCK IS SO GREAT ABOUT BAUHAUS? Their shit sounds like shitty unfinished demos that never saw completion. It's fucking terrible.

Sorry..back to metal now. I unfortunately run in those circles and hear this shit often so I had to get it off my chest. I'm actively trying to get away from such scenes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 30, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Not metal..but I'mma say it anyways. I don't get Skinny Puppy and never will. It sucks that you can't do industrial/synthy style stuff and not hear about them CONSTANTLY. I've read a few reviews of some of my releases and I hear that often and I'm always confused by that.
> 
> And since I'm doing non metal. Goth music. It sounds like spooky surf rock usually sung by some guy trying to sound like some weird mix of Dracula and Lurch.
> AND WHAT THE FUCK IS SO GREAT ABOUT BAUHAUS? Their shit sounds like shitty unfinished demos that never saw completion. It's fucking terrible.
> ...


bauhaus is awful and has always been awful.


----------



## rokket2005 (Oct 30, 2021)

^My roommate in college had a huge 6'x'8' poster of Peter Murphy on our wall that he had already put up by the time I moved in. I remember telling him it was like bad Type O Negative. Lots of The Smiths, Bauhaus, LFTR PLLR, and racebannon played in our dorm back in the day.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 30, 2021)

Archspire for me, I've listened to a lot of their music, I follow Dean Lamb on youtube and watch a lot of his playthrough videos of their own music, on it's own the guitar playing is obviously great, I could do without his excessive use of pinch harmonics.

For the love of god though, the vocalist?? I get that vocals are another instrument but his delivery is so staccato and trying to fit that many words in a phrase just fucking does nothing for me.

There are some redeeming things but man...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 30, 2021)

Meshuggah

Ghost

Dream Theater

Periphery


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 30, 2021)

So for everyone that says they hate Ghost that is fine...to each his own. But don't say they aren't metal. That just means you have a very limited knowledge of what metal is. For those who follow metal it is probably the biggest tent in music. No they aren't meshuggah...but they are metal. Growing up everyone considered Scorpions metal. And they still are. Listen to the two songs below. They are identical in every way, catchy riff, big chorus poppy hook....and why metal ruled the charts instead of....whatever is there now.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 31, 2021)

Crazy how much metalheads argue about what is and is not metal. "You know it when you hear it" is evidentally a false statement.


----------



## CTID (Oct 31, 2021)

i just take it to mean that it means it's a style of metal that _they_ don't like. pretty closed-minded way of viewing things imo. as mentioned earlier, i'm not a megadeth or slayer fan, but they're both undoubtedly metal bands. i just can't stand their vocalists, but that's far from meaning i can't understand why they're categorized as they are.

people are weird, man


----------



## mongey (Oct 31, 2021)

cannibal corpse. I admit some of the riffs are banging, but the whole brutal, gore thing just feels not for me


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 31, 2021)

necrophagist

obscura 

djent that's not Meshuggah

emperor

behemoth

anthrax

dream theater 

black sabbath 

periphery 

nevermore/arch enemy


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 1, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> nevermore/arch enemy


Did you just pair nevermore and arch enemy together like they are somehow linked? Loomis has zero imprint on any of the new material. This is blasphemy!!


----------



## BMFan30 (Nov 1, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> other dental bands


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 1, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


>


YOU HEARD ME,BIH!

METAL WITCHO DAYUM TEEFIS.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 1, 2021)

mongey said:


> cannibal corpse. I admit some of the riffs are banging, but the whole brutal, gore thing just feels not for me


Cannibal Corpse keeps me going. A new album from them is like Christmas.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2021)

Dental bands?






?

When I was a teenager, I tried to get into GWAR. They seemed like all the cool kids were talking about them and they seemed like they had an interesting gimmick at the time. They weren't "bad," but I just didn't hear anything that really gripped me.

Years later, I checked out Pain of Salvation, and, again, really talented guys, but the music just didn't resonate with me at all.

Now that I'm pretty much an old man, I don't really discriminate as much. If I get a chance to listen to metal, I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## gunch (Nov 1, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> Archspire for me, I've listened to a lot of their music, I follow Dean Lamb on youtube and watch a lot of his playthrough videos of their own music, on it's own the guitar playing is obviously great, I could do without his excessive use of pinch harmonics.
> 
> For the love of god though, the vocalist?? I get that vocals are another instrument but his delivery is so staccato and trying to fit that many words in a phrase just fucking does nothing for me.
> 
> There are some redeeming things but man...



Weird because I think the insanely fast and clear enunciation is the neatest thing about Archspire. The dude can rap/scat to the firing of a machine gun.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 1, 2021)

Here's another one:

GG Allin. Having seen live DVD's I could never understand how my friend who tried to get me into his music could think there was anything redeeming about it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 1, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> GG Allin. Having seen live DVD's I could never understand how my friend who tried to get me into his music could think there was anything redeeming about it.



Great call. GG was more interesting as a character than as an artist. You can substitute _interesting_ for _disgusting_ to fit your own personal description.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 1, 2021)

gunch said:


> Weird because I think the insanely fast and clear enunciation is the neatest thing about Archspire. The dude can rap/scat to the firing of a machine gun.



Agreed. Main reason I still listen to them after mostly moving away from techdeath. I don't mean this in a bad way because they are obviously an absolutely fantastic band, but I don't think they would be anything special without him


----------



## chipchappy (Nov 1, 2021)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> Limp Bizkit



Surprised it took this long to spill into this thread. 

I think they are another one that you can go multiple directions- front man is (was?) obnoxious, fans were obnoxious, the band had a horrible reputation, etc.

While the band doesn't really push my buttons at all, I do see why they were popular for a hot minute. It's because people love stuff that's obnoxious. And LB blew up right about at the apex of the whole edgy-for edginess's-sake thing.


----------



## Decapitated (Nov 1, 2021)

Ghost is Scooby Doo chase music. Overhyped and underwhelming at best.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 1, 2021)

Slipknot.
Initially, when they first came out, I steered clear of them because of the whole mask thing (thought they were a gimmick etc). Then I heard a few other musicians saying they were good and that people turned off by the masks should give them a chance. So I tried giving them a proper listen. But, as per the title of the thread, I just don't get it. They don't even sound that "heavy" to me.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 1, 2021)

I didn't mention Polyphia since I dodn't consider them to be metal (they don't either), but since someone else already did, count me in.

Their tone sounds like someone breaking a window, and it just drives me nuts.

Now that I think of it, maybe they're the reason why I loathe split humbucker tones and never wire my guitars that way.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I didn't mention Polyphia since I dodn't consider them to be metal (they don't either), but since someone else already did, count me in.
> 
> Their tone sounds like someone breaking a window, and it just drives me nuts.
> 
> Now that I think of it, maybe they're the reason why I loathe split humbucker tones and never wire my guitars that way.


While I do love polyphias sound, I agree with you about the split hum thing. I can't stand it, now series/parallel? Mmmm love it.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 1, 2021)

gunch said:


> Weird because I think the insanely fast and clear enunciation is the neatest thing about Archspire. The dude can rap/scat to the firing of a machine gun.



That's cool man, and that is precisely what I don't like about it. It's still relatively unintelligible and just sounds way to forced to me. I mean nothing is "organic" about that band but the vocals kill it for me. Oh well that's why I get to change the channel and move on.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Nov 1, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Did you just pair nevermore and arch enemy together like they are somehow linked? Loomis has zero imprint on any of the new material. This is blasphemy!!



idk I just don't get Jeff at all but it's kinda the same vibe in my mind. I don't get either of their older material, like I love melodeath AND some good shred but I just can't get into either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> Limp Bizkit



Yep. I can understand the love for the band themselves, but Durst kills ***everything***. After RATM broke up, Limp Bizkit also shoulda broke up and formed a new band with Zach De La Rocha. An (at the time) contemporary RATM would have been killer. Use the intensity that Limp Bizkit's musicians had with... you know... music that meant something.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 2, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> GG Allin. Having seen live DVD's I could never understand how my friend who tried to get me into his music could think there was anything redeeming about it.


So..I love GG Allin, and yeah it's more the idea of what he represents more than his music ALTHOUGH I love his music too. The 90s was pretty much the last era in which rock music was dangerous and he was one of the posterkids for that.

However songs like Hanging Out With Jim, I Hate People, Expose Yourself To Kids, and Outskirts Of Life are bops and I listen to those all the time.

And let's not forget his version of 12 days of Christmas *chef kiss*


----------



## DropQb (Nov 2, 2021)

I really can’t stand any band that overuses the split coil humbucker sound. Basically any Instagram guitarist that tries too hard to be proggy.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 2, 2021)

How does one love GG Allin? Dude was an absolute piece of trash.

Obviously no offense to you personally, that just boggles my mind anyone would consider a racist, homophobic, shit flinging pedo anything but gutter trash.


----------



## dgibbs1994 (Nov 2, 2021)

I know it's been said, but any band that is still making nu metal, I dont get it. Disturbed? Your time has passed.

Hurting my heart to see so many people bitch abt bands I truly love.


----------



## dgibbs1994 (Nov 2, 2021)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Any Djent or Modern Prog type stuff. The guitar tone is thin heavy mid quack that I just hate and the singers of all the bands I hate. Periphery, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, Meshugga, Veil of Maya, Monuments, ETC… I could go on and on.
> 
> Behemoth - I should like them on paper but I just don’t like them. I’ve yet to hear a song I actually like from them.,
> 
> ...


I dont know about this guy, something sketchy. Get him out of here.


----------



## Gage Washington (Nov 2, 2021)

Five finger death punch
Basically all butt rock
Just… why?


----------



## VESmedic (Nov 2, 2021)

Djent, polyphia, animals as cocksuckers, anything along those lines. Complete and utter turd sandwiches all the way around.

give me disturbed and linkin park over any of this garbage.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Nov 2, 2021)

No Manowar yet?


----------



## ctgblue (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't get the growling screaming bands where you can't understand them. Why even have vocals and mess up the perfectly cool riffs...


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 2, 2021)

Decapitated said:


> Ghost is Scooby Doo chase music. Overhyped and underwhelming at best.




If this is what Ghost is, why are people referring to them as metal? That was closer to some Beatles inspired riffing/delivery, and I'm not saying that to be a dick, it legitimately sounds like it was meant to be a Beatles-esqe song.


----------



## Ross82 (Nov 2, 2021)

Megadeth blows in my opinion, never understood why people like early Megadeth over early Metallica.

Between The Buried and Me do nothing for me either and I struggle to get past the first 79 minutes of a Tool intro.


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 2, 2021)

That Ghost as scooby doo chase music was weak. By that argument slayer is great 80 jazzercise music because this matches better….


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 2, 2021)

dr_game0ver said:


> No Manowar yet?



Other bands play, Manowar kills.


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 2, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Other bands play, Manowar kills.


----------



## squids (Nov 2, 2021)

I see that Slipknot has been posted a few times. I was into III or whatever…when i was like 13. Now i get daily emails from MetalInjection and there is a story about Corey Taylor every damn day, not always even slipknot related, I just dont get it. 

I like a lot of black metal but I never got into Emperor. Also cant stand Cradle of Filth and Dimmu, they both sound corny af to me. maybe im just not cvlt enough.

Gatecreeper too. I love osdm and more organic recording approaches that have become popular lately but I don’t get why Gatecreeper is as popular as they are.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 2, 2021)

Ross82 said:


> Megadeth blows in my opinion, never understood why people like early Megadeth over early Metallica.
> 
> Between The Buried and Me do nothing for me either and I struggle to get past the first 79 minutes of a Tool intro.


First half, fuck yeah bro.

Second half, we are now enemies.


----------



## Ross82 (Nov 2, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> First half, fuck yeah bro.
> 
> Second half, we are now enemies.



BTBM I just dont see why people crap their pants about them, not to say they're bad but I dont hear the "OMG" in them. Now saying that, a Dusty Waring PRS could well end up in my possession at some point 

Tool is just too long in getting to the point for me, once they get to the point its ok but hurry the fuck up. I troll my wife (she likes Tool) by playing the same generic Tool style riff for aaaaagges untill she snaps and says something like "stop playing the same thing all the time!" and I respond with some smart ass comment.


----------



## Scooter1969 (Nov 2, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> GG Allin. Having seen live DVD's I could never understand how my friend who tried to get me into his music could think there was anything redeeming about it.



This. Could never understand why anyone would go to a show to be assaulted and have feces flung at them....


----------



## Strobe (Nov 2, 2021)

A lot of people like Ghost. I have not heard one song I can sit through. Given the number of people whose opinions I respect that like the band, maybe it's just me - but it feels like the costumes are up to eleven, and the music is crappy soft rock with wimpy vocals. I do not even hate soft rock. I just hate his soft rock.

I also do not love Dream Theater. I get that they are amazing - and I say this as a guy that really loves Petrucci and owns 3 of his signature guitars. It's mostly I do not love the vocals and the keys. Not that both are not talented - it just is not my taste. They write brilliant songs that I just do not jam with (with a few exceptions - some of their songs are awesome - I just do not like most of them).


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 2, 2021)

Scooter1969 said:


> This. Could never understand why anyone would go to a show to be assaulted and have feces flung at them....


Yes dude, that or support an openly racist, homophobic piece of shit who nonchalantly drugged and raped underage girls on a regular basis. Piece of shit.


----------



## Scooter1969 (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh, but he was a "performance artist". Yeah right. And Jeffrey Dahmer was a food critic....


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 2, 2021)

Legit, he got the death he deserved, and the burial he deserved. Rotting and bloated in a bathtub with his "friends" pouring beers and cig butts on him. Seriously, bite it you scum.


----------



## Gage Washington (Nov 2, 2021)

Marilyn Manson is pretty trash


----------



## Scooter1969 (Nov 2, 2021)

Gage Washington said:


> Marilyn Manson is pretty trash


Agreed. If you're gonna cover a Eurythmics song, at least try learning the notes.


----------



## michael_bolton (Nov 2, 2021)

dr_game0ver said:


> No Manowar yet?



Never been a fan of power metal per se - Hail To England is way up there in my book though. Had in on tape, cd and as of recently vinyl too.



Scooter1969 said:


> ...And Jeffrey Dahmer was a food critic....



shades are drawn no one now can see... fn masterpiece


----------



## mmr007 (Nov 2, 2021)

Many many years ago the first time I heard of GG Allin was a guy in my platoon was telling me about him. The stories he told me helped me conclude that this guy was a liar (or massive exaggerator) so I didn't like him because I don't care for people who are that untruthful. Years later I realized I owe him an apology for everything except his taste in music.


----------



## Rob Joyner (Nov 2, 2021)

Monuments. It's just djent emo.
The end.

Spiritbox is EXTREMELY overrated as well.


----------



## Rob Joyner (Nov 2, 2021)

oh and Iron Maiden is beyond horrid.
I mean, I can't even


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 2, 2021)

Breno Girafa said:


> oh and Iron Maiden is beyond horrid.
> I mean, I can't even



Scream for me, Brazil. SCREAM FOR ME!


----------



## dr_game0ver (Nov 2, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Other bands play, Manowar kills.


Ho they killed it at Hellfest! Other bands do play indeed. Sabaton mostly.


----------



## admgloval (Nov 2, 2021)

Wayyyyyy too many bands to list. And the sad thing about getting older (just turned 51) is that I am finding that many of the bands I discovered later in life (2000-present) I no longer care for. Vocals that I used to enjoy now annoy the shit out of me. Riffs that I once thought were catchy now sound lame and uninspired. I find myself going back to the stuff I started out with, 80's and early 90's heavy metal, thrash and death metal. Also have developed an appreciation for more rock and roll type stuff like Tom Petty and many others.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 2, 2021)

Dillinger Escape Plan
Converge 

two highly respected bands that I can’t listen to for more than a minute at a time


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 2, 2021)

duffbeer33 said:


> Dillinger Escape Plan
> Converge
> 
> two highly respected bands that I can’t listen to for more than a minute at a time



The only DEP songs I like are the most decidedly non-DEP songs they have, like One of Us is the Killer and Unretrofied because they don't have much of the typical SCREAAAM SCREAM. SCREAM. SCREAM. SCREEEEAAAMMM!! Staccato Puciato™ delivery.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 2, 2021)

admgloval said:


> Wayyyyyy too many bands to list. And the sad thing about getting older (just turned 51) is that I am finding that many of the bands I discovered later in life (2000-present) I no longer care for. Vocals that I used to enjoy now annoy the shit out of me. Riffs that I once thought were catchy now sound lame and uninspired. I find myself going back to the stuff I started out with, 80's and early 90's heavy metal, thrash and death metal. Also have developed an appreciation for more rock and roll type stuff like Tom Petty and many others.



This is my alt account fam. 











kidding but it could be.


----------



## BMFan30 (Nov 2, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Cannibal Corpse keeps me going. A new album from them is like Christmas.


God damn, me too. I've always been a death metal fan but I've especially been an OSDM fan lately. I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## KailM (Nov 2, 2021)

I don’t understand punk. No disrespect intended— I just don’t get it. I’ve tried many times.

I did see Danzig and Doyl perform Misfits songs one time — that was pretty cool; but it was more about the performance than the actual music.


----------



## BMFan30 (Nov 2, 2021)

KailM said:


> I don’t understand punk. No disrespect intended— I just don’t get it. I’ve tried many times.
> 
> I did see Danzig and Doyl perform Misfits songs one time — that was pretty cool; but it was more about the performance than the actual music.


I actually never understood the hate between punk and metal. You both play the same 5 instruments and manage to keep it interesting going as far as making new genres on top of it as time flies. That's an achievement worthy of celebration. 

I've always been a fan of both, especially of hardcore which crosses both styles over.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 3, 2021)

KailM said:


> I don’t understand punk. No disrespect intended— I just don’t get it. I’ve tried many times.
> 
> I did see Danzig and Doyl perform Misfits songs one time — that was pretty cool; but it was more about the performance than the actual music.



id say like ska (punk) like streetlight manifesto hits the spot pretty good 

uh there's also dead kennedys that i like actually too


----------



## BMFan30 (Nov 3, 2021)

evade said:


> id say like ska (punk) like streetlight manifesto hits the spot pretty good


Blaze up on a beach in the tropics, you'll get it then.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 3, 2021)

Is Disturbed still nu metal? I thought they kinda stopped that with 10,000 Fists.id consider them more dad rock but yeah I'm not a teenager anymore so I don't pay attention to them anymore.


----------



## Scooter1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

BMFan30 said:


> I actually never understood the hate between punk and metal. You both play the same 5 instruments and manage to keep it interesting going as far as making new genres on top of it as time flies. That's an achievement worthy of celebration.
> 
> I've always been a fan of both, especially of hardcore which crosses both styles over.


^this^. I grew up in the 80s punk/hardcore scene and while it's definitely not for everyone, there were some killer bands who knew how to play. IMO metal wouldn't be where it is today without it. Those early HC bands played at almost out of control speeds and were screaming their guts out way before thrash metal hit. The "Big 4" of metal in particular cite punk/HC as a major influence, wearing punk shirts, doing covers of Discharge, Anti Nowhere League, D.R.I., Misfits songs.
I very rarely listen to it anymore, as I'm no longer a pissed off teenager but a 52 year old married guy. Still loved the old days though...


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 3, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> The only DEP songs I like are the most decidedly non-DEP songs they have, like One of Us is the Killer and Unretrofied because they don't have much of the typical SCREAAAM SCREAM. SCREAM. SCREAM. SCREEEEAAAMMM!! Staccato Puciato™ delivery.


Never paid much attention to DEP, but Puciato's solo album Child Soldier: Enemy Of God was easily my favorite album of 2020 AND 2021 cause I still love that shit. DAMN that's a talented man.


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 3, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Never paid much attention to DEP, but Puciato's solo album Child Soldier: Enemy Of God was easily my favorite album of 2020 AND 2021 cause I still love that shit. DAMN that's a talented man.



I also really liked his Black Queen album


----------



## Scooter1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mentioned before, but -
Megadeth - Mustaine is just an egomaniac douche. And who grits their teeth while singing? Grumbling douche.
Dream Theater and prog in general - Like listening to a "I play better than you, you suck" self-indulgent guitar teacher.
System Of A Down - Opera singer vocals over average music.
Anything Nu Metal - I *hate* rap. Nu Metal music is samey and derivative. White dudes dressing up like gang bangers and using hip hop gestures.....yechhh....
Not metal, but Guns & Roses - Axl Rose is a wife-beating piece of human garbage, and his vocals sound like Katherine Hepburn after hitting the crack pipe.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 3, 2021)

Scooter1969 said:


> his vocals sound like Katherine Hepburn after hitting the crack pipe.


Actually sounds more entertaining if you put it that way


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 3, 2021)

Scooter1969 said:


> System Of A Down - Opera singer vocals over average music.


Of all the ways to describe the vocals in System of a Down, "opera singer" just seems about the furthest possible point away from them as possible.


----------



## michael_bolton (Nov 3, 2021)

KailM said:


> I don’t understand punk. No disrespect intended— I just don’t get it. I’ve tried many times.
> 
> I did see Danzig and Doyl perform Misfits songs one time — that was pretty cool; but it was more about the performance than the actual music.



Never been too much of a Misfits fan. Exploited and Dead Kennedys are my punk go-tos. 
Cro-Mags - The Age of Quarrel is a bit on the cross-over side of things eps drums-wise, whatever it is it fn rules


----------



## Scooter1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> Of all the ways to describe the vocals in System of a Down, "opera singer" just seems about the furthest possible point away from them as possible.


Maybe it's just the few songs I've heard from them...


----------



## BMFan30 (Nov 3, 2021)

evade said:


> id say like ska (punk) like streetlight manifesto hits the spot pretty good





BMFan30 said:


> Blaze up on a beach in the tropics, you'll get it then.


Sorry I was a bit drunk last night totally misread you lmao, I thought you were saying you didn't get ska.



Scooter1969 said:


> ^this^. I grew up in the 80s punk/hardcore scene and while it's definitely not for everyone, there were some killer bands who knew how to play. IMO metal wouldn't be where it is today without it. Those early HC bands played at almost out of control speeds and were screaming their guts out way before thrash metal hit. The "Big 4" of metal in particular cite punk/HC as a major influence, wearing punk shirts, doing covers of Discharge, Anti Nowhere League, D.R.I., Misfits songs.
> I very rarely listen to it anymore, as I'm no longer a pissed off teenager but a 52 year old married guy. Still loved the old days though...


Hell yeah, I was always confused about their rivalry when I thought they would be stronger if they joined forces. The aggression of punk and weight of metal is undefeated in hardcore. Both genres are born out of being outcasts of everything else so I never knew why they were against each other too when they have the same roots.


----------



## gunch (Nov 3, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I also really liked his Black Queen album



Cosigned, stupid sexy music


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 3, 2021)

evade said:


> id say like ska (punk) like streetlight manifesto hits the spot pretty good
> 
> uh there's also dead kennedys that i like actually too


Streetlight is one of my fav bands of all time, fucking amazing.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 4, 2021)

Scooter1969 said:


> I *hate* rap. White dudes dressing up like gang bangers


This makes me cringe so hard when people say this...


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 4, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> This makes me cringe so hard when people say this...



I'm unfamiliar with the dress code for a gangbang. Metalheads aren't allowed, then?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 4, 2021)

Amon Ammarth - have seen them live. Great show. Don't really get their music.
Anthrax - have seen them live 3 times. Puts on a great show. Don't particularly enjoy their music.
Black Sabbath - just doesn't do anything for me at all.
Mastodon - have seen them live. I don't get them or their music at all.
Megadeath - just doesn't do anything for me at all.

There are probably more, but these were the ones that I thought of first.

I've never really been able to connect with "oldschool" stuff. Partly because of the writing/style and partly because of the dated sound/production. There are exceptions like Pink Floyd, which I wholeheartedly love, but they don't count since this is a thread about metal bands.

Also, the majority of my favorite artists haven't been mentioned yet. Does that mean that I have good taste in metal?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 4, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> This makes me cringe so hard when people say this...


Well, you know everyone who is a real gang banger is other than white (heavy sarcasm, that's a fucking ridiculous statement). 
Most nu metal guys dressed like surfers or Hot Topic employees in the 90s anyways.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 4, 2021)

There were two types of dress code in numetal.

Goth wannabe.
Will Smith Fresh Prince wannabe.

Gangbanger never even registered for the conference where the decision was made.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 4, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> This makes me cringe so hard when people say this...










Emperoff said:


> I'm unfamiliar with the dress code for a gangbang. Metalheads aren't allowed, then?


Birthday suit.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 4, 2021)

I only kinda skimmed, did we already cover the idol metal part of the conversation?

Something about how excited people get about what looks like little girls in maid outfits gives me the heebie jeebies, and that's before getting to the high pitch vocals that I just can't get along with. On some level I "get it", but on most levels I don't get it.


----------



## Decapitated (Nov 4, 2021)

TheBloodstained said:


> Amon Ammarth - have seen them live. Great show. Don't really get their music.
> Anthrax - have seen them live 3 times. Puts on a great show. Don't particularly enjoy their music.
> Black Sabbath - just doesn't do anything for me at all.
> Mastodon - have seen them live. I don't get them or their music at all.
> ...



Saw Mastodon live as well. Easily the worst show I have ever seen.


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 4, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Meshuggah - bit of a weird one... i absolutely love their 7-string era, and their 8-string era just bores me. It doesn't help that i don't really like the tone of 8-strings (playing nearly everything on single strings, with a scratchy tone to make it work), but their songs also became a step too repetitive and not enough flow for me.



DEI forever.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 4, 2021)

junkyardsamsob said:


> Linkin Park. Their hardcore fans also make it suck. They act like I ran over their dog or something just because I'm not head over heels after hearing Hybrid Theory and Meteora.
> Stevie T. I know... not a band. But he deserves to be included, his humor blows chode, who the hell makes their music videos "for children" while sponsoring adam and eve sex toys, and his best work happened from the binance crypto hack shutting down his page for a week.



I think Linkin park is incredibly overrated. Sure, they have some decent songs but nothing to faint over. 

Also as for Stevie T, I used to like his videos when they were more guitar oriented than what he does now, and I've also matured since. Haven't watched his videos in a while. I really do like the yugioh duel links video he did. Se good shredding in that one.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 4, 2021)

Alice Cooper. Fully respect that he's a legend and I'm probably in a small minority but I've never been able to get into his stuff, Poison and Schools Out are ok but well over played. Another huge 70s act that in the 80s jumped on the Desmond Child songwriting bandwagon to chart success.


----------



## hidrozoo (Nov 4, 2021)

At The Gates.

I love pretty much every crappy 90's european DM album because I grew with that stuff but I'd rather lay down in traffic and die than listen to Slaughter Of The Soul.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 4, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> Alice Cooper. Fully respect that he's a legend and I'm probably in a small minority but I've never been able to get into his stuff, Poison and Schools Out are ok but well over played. Another huge 70s act that in the 80s jumped on the Desmond Child songwriting bandwagon to chart success.


I just recently got into him. I saw a live show of his on YouTube and it was awesome. I then became a fan.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 4, 2021)

That Alien Weaponry band gets pushed really hard on Liquid Metal and all the various sellout metal blogs that the Metalsucks guys own. I really don't get it, sounds like shitty Roots-era Sepultura. But then again I never liked Roots Sepultura.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 4, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> I just recently got into him. I saw a live show of his on YouTube and it was awesome. I then became a fan.


I do feel like he is someone I should be in to more, there's a few BIG acts like that that I just can't get in to - Maiden I only really like a cpl for tunes, Wrathchild is one. AC/DC Whole Lotta Rosie but that's only coz of Guns n Roses and Thunderstruck too - to name 2 bands. Maybe, like you, I need to watch a live show of his with all the theatrics plus the music... I'm a big fan of Nita Strauss anyway so be worth watching one for her playing anyway


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 4, 2021)

BusinessMan said:


> I think Linkin park is incredibly overrated. Sure, they have some decent songs but nothing to _*faint*_ over.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 4, 2021)

Emperoff said:


>




Nice. 

one of the few songs I like.


----------



## Metalman X (Nov 4, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I'm unfamiliar with the dress code for a gangbang.



Well, this varies on region and gang. I mean, some like leather, latex, and such, some dig fursuits. Shit, didja' know clown suit pile-ons ain't just a juggalo thing? Oh, also jock strap's are popular too in many circles. I for one am partial to...

oh..... wait... what was the question again?


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 4, 2021)

Metalman X said:


> Well, this varies on region and gang. I mean, some like leather, latex, and such, some dig fursuits. Shit, didja' know clown suit pile-ons ain't just a juggalo thing? Oh, also jock strap's are popular too in many circles. I for one am partial to...
> 
> oh..... wait... what was the question again?


I think it was something about shore leave and monkey outfits.


----------



## akinari (Nov 4, 2021)

hidrozoo said:


> At The Gates.
> 
> I love pretty much every crappy 90's european DM album because I grew with that stuff but I'd rather lay down in traffic and die than listen to Slaughter Of The Soul.



Slaughter of the soul doesn't hold a candle to With Fear I Kiss the Burning Darkness or Terminal Spirit Disease. Much better albums


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 5, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> I do feel like he is someone I should be in to more, there's a few BIG acts like that that I just can't get in to - Maiden I only really like a cpl for tunes, Wrathchild is one. AC/DC Whole Lotta Rosie but that's only coz of Guns n Roses and Thunderstruck too - to name 2 bands. Maybe, like you, I need to watch a live show of his with all the theatrics plus the music... I'm a big fan of Nita Strauss anyway so be worth watching one for her playing anyway


Nita alone is worth it. I want to go to an Alice show. It looks amazing, the music sounds more modern and heavy, and Nita...dear lord Nita.

A few people mentioned SOAD. What's funny is I don't get them, but I really like them. The first album marks a moment in my teenhood and even though I was never a huge fan of the band, that album definitely has some moments for me. I also love the messy guitar tone and the sound they had. Daron is no shredder but his playing is very unique and he does cool stuff. He's also the only guy I associate the Iceman with because it just suits him. My favorite moment of the SOAD debut album is the solo in Soil, which has played in my head since I heard it. The weirdest thing is I've been listening to that song for 20+ years and it NEVER occurred to me to attempt playing it until tonight when I listened to the song and figured I had my guitar handy I might as well. 20+ fucking years of loving that part and I finally had that lightbulb moment of playing it. Dear god I'm the worst guitarist in the world...


----------



## Bodes (Nov 5, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Dear god I'm the worst guitarist in the world...



*Hold my beer*


----------



## Rob Joyner (Nov 5, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I also really liked his Black Queen album


Black Queen is amazing


----------



## bostjan (Nov 5, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I only kinda skimmed, did we already cover the idol metal part of the conversation?
> 
> Something about how excited people get about what looks like little girls in maid outfits gives me the heebie jeebies, and that's before getting to the high pitch vocals that I just can't get along with. On some level I "get it", but on most levels I don't get it.



Seemed like that scene was all the rage around here a couple years ago. I agree 100%.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 5, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> Nita alone is worth it. I want to go to an Alice show. It looks amazing, the music sounds more modern and heavy, and Nita...dear lord Nita.
> 
> A few people mentioned SOAD. What's funny is I don't get them, but I really like them. The first album marks a moment in my teenhood and even though I was never a huge fan of the band, that album definitely has some moments for me. I also love the messy guitar tone and the sound they had. Daron is no shredder but his playing is very unique and he does cool stuff. He's also the only guy I associate the Iceman with because it just suits him. My favorite moment of the SOAD debut album is the solo in Soil, which has played in my head since I heard it. The weirdest thing is I've been listening to that song for 20+ years and it NEVER occurred to me to attempt playing it until tonight when I listened to the song and figured I had my guitar handy I might as well. 20+ fucking years of loving that part and I finally had that lightbulb moment of playing it. Dear god I'm the worst guitarist in the world...



Yes to all.

I loooved SOAD in my teen years, and even though the later albums aren't that good, they still have some cool songs. I tend to like weird crossovers in metal, and at the time they sounded very fresh.

Also, goddamnn Nita Strauss. To me she's the embodyment of what the female metalhead should be (and I don't mean physically). Not only she can rip, but her stage presence is amazing and he's really not into the "looka my boobies" kinda thing that so many female singers fall into.

And yes, she's fucking hot, too. Sue me!


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 5, 2021)

TheBloodstained said:


> Megadeath - just doesn't do anything for me at all.


----------



## død (Nov 5, 2021)

I don’t get why so many modern metal bands insist on having the same god-awful production.


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 6, 2021)

I don't get [insert band you like here]. What I do get is [insert band you hate here].


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 6, 2021)

Alice Cooper does nada for me.

Motorhead, yup I said it. I've just never been able to get into regardless of being harassed by friends and band mates about how great they were.

Power metal in general. Usually some great playing but the vocals, good God, why?

Most all djent/proggy style bands using bridge cables for strings and tuning lower and lower like it's a competition. Some good players for sure but if the guitar starts in and sounds like a distorted bass, I'm probably out.

The resurging rappy nu metal bands. Please no.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 8, 2021)

I can get on board with Motorhead. Lemmy's voice is too fucking terrible. I mean, I could listen to the dude tell stories for eternity, but I never need to hear him "sing" again.


----------



## volatile123 (Nov 8, 2021)

nightflameauto said:


> I can get on board with Motorhead. Lemmy's voice is too fucking terrible. I mean, I could listen to the dude tell stories for eternity, but I never need to hear him "sing" again.



I think Lemmy with Motorhead was like Rush and Dream Theater... just on the other side of the coin. All of that singing sounded like shit, but I could kind of tune it out because the other band members made up for it. The other two being ear piercing whining while Lemmy was sounded like gargling with throat problems.


----------



## volatile123 (Nov 8, 2021)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> The resurging rappy nu metal bands. Please no.



Hasn't that been around for ages? I know Emmure likes the Bizkit and it shows in the albums they released.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Nov 8, 2021)

I still cant get all the fuss around the Death/Black/Gore scene. It all seems... pathetic and childish, to me.

Sorry.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 8, 2021)

Crazy_Guitar said:


> I still cant get all the fuss around the Death/Black/Gore scene. It all seems... pathetic and childish, to me.
> 
> Sorry.


It absolutely is. The self-aware bands in those genres that have songs constantly poking fun at their br00tz antics are the ones worth listening to. The ones that try to play it straight all the time don't keep my interest at all.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 8, 2021)

I also don't really like newer tech death (shit like archspire) and newer deathcore like Lorna Shore. All that stuff is so over the top it's getting silly.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 8, 2021)

Any band whose name is a pluralized noun.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 8, 2021)

Crazy_Guitar said:


> I still cant get all the fuss around the Death/Black/Gore scene. It all seems... pathetic and childish, to me.
> 
> Sorry.



I still really like a lot of death metal, but I've been over the goofy satanic imagery and horror movie schtick for quite a long time. All the goat heads, pentagrams etc are cheesey as fuck to me.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 8, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> Any band whose name is a pluralized noun.


Go on......


----------



## Zer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4IxBL1reKqY


Seabeast2000 said:


> Go on......


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 8, 2021)

That's plural nouns man.

EDIT: did you change verb to noun? lol, maybe I'm due for bed.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 9, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Go on......



No, I meant pluralized noun. Architects, Volumes, you get it.


----------



## syzygy (Feb 28, 2022)

Derivatives/contemporaries of a lot of my favorite bands, which seems a bit counterintuitive. I like Periphery, for example, but have never been able to get into Monuments/Tesseract/etc., even though I think John Browne and Acle Kahney and the like are great musicians. 
I like Polyphia, but basically everyone influenced by them I can't stand. 
I like Dance Gavin Dance but haven't been able to gel with a lot of their contemporaries. 

I'm also not a fan of most modern metalcore, death core, and black metal.

But my main thing that I don't get is why metal fans are so gatekeep-y. I get not liking djent, or nu-metal, or thrash or black metal or whatever. But why does everyone have to be so loud and obnoxious about letting everyone know that they don't like said band? It's almost comical how personally people take music they don't like. Like, I get that you don't like this band. So why are you screaming about it in every comment section of their latest music video? Just go away and listen to music you actually like!


----------



## nightflameauto (Feb 28, 2022)

To @syzygy's point, 
As a dude that grew up with thrash and still dig some of the more modern metal in the proggier vibe, watching folks in my same age bracket spend ages screaming bloody murder about the tropes in modern metal "Oh, shimmer on cleans! Oh, clean and gritty vocals in the same song! Oh, pad as an intro!" while at the same time totally ignoring the tropes that basically were the foundation of thrash. Clean intro to banging riffs? Gallops dominating 75% of a song. Juxtaposed open chords against crazy speed picking. Come one.

I get not digging something. I don't get railing against it.

Unless it's Five Finger Death Punch. Fuck those chodes.


----------



## Thesius (Feb 28, 2022)

Megadeath for me. I don't like Dave's voice at all


----------



## /wrists (Feb 28, 2022)

Thesius said:


> Megadeath for me. I don't like Dave's voice at all


i didnt like it growing up, now it's actually ok


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 28, 2022)

Thesius said:


> Megadeath for me. I don't like Dave's voice at all


This is another one I can't deal with.
They have a couple of riffs I like, but that's it. I could never get into their music at all, no matter how much I tried.

Mastodon are another one I can't get into. Never got the hype.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 1, 2022)

Anything post 2000.
Basically sums it up for me.
Although not metal IMO by any stretch, but is depending on what forum/board/whatever
Shinedown - OMFG I fucking loathe that shit.
Volbeat
Five Finger Cover Pu...I mean Death Punch Holy fuck are they hot garbage
Pretty much any screaming moron with the ego and ignorance to think if he screams loud or long enough that it blows the blood vessels in his eyes, that's what makes something metal. Still don't fucking get that one and never will.


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 1, 2022)

Ghost for me as well. Looks cool but sounds whack.

Merciful Fate/ King Diamond. Just don't get it.

SO many more but that's my quick entry.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 1, 2022)

ghost


----------



## Pat (Mar 1, 2022)

Humbuck said:


> Ghost for me as well. Looks cool but sounds whack.
> 
> Merciful Fate/ King Diamond. Just don't get it.
> 
> SO many more but that's my quick entry.


I was the same for a long time, it took me many listens to get in to them but now I love them both


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 1, 2022)

To add to my earlier comment, those types of bands listed REALLY pissed me off when i was gigging regularly. When i first went out there, i thought, the fuck, where's all the people coming to live shows? Then i started getting on gigs with "metal" acts like those douchbags. Then it all made sense, i didn't wanna sit and listen to the shit either. That's when i realized the perfect slot to be in a "show" filled with clowns like those are dead center; people rarely show up when one starts, they don't wanna stick around till the end (rightfully so), so smack in the middle is the sweet spot.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 1, 2022)

Whitechapel. Why overdue it with 3 seven strings guitarists? Dimebag sounded bigger on Far Beyond Driven.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 1, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Whitechapel. Why overdue it with 3 seven strings guitarists? Dimebag sounded bigger on Far Beyond Driven.


Yeah, but didn't Lynard Skynard have, IDK, like half of the population of Jacksonville playing guitar for them? 

I've been a big fan of the power trio lineup myself, but if the music's good with 3 people or with 300 people, the music's good. The converse is also true, though. I guess if the music isn't your bag, that's cool; it just seems like a weird reason to give for not liking something.


----------



## nightflameauto (Mar 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, but didn't Lynard Skynard have, IDK, like half of the population of Jacksonville playing guitar for them?
> 
> I've been a big fan of the power trio lineup myself, but if the music's good with 3 people or with 300 people, the music's good. The converse is also true, though. I guess if the music isn't your bag, that's cool; it just seems like a weird reason to give for not liking something.


I grew up, quite literally, an orchestra nerd. Starting in third grade I played violin, then viola, then cello. I got to the point where I was writing scores for us to fiddle with during rehearsals in my later years.

When I dropped orchestra I dreamed of writing scores in the same manner for guitars. Orchestral arrangements in four to eight parts, various tunings and the like. Never really did follow through on that. I think it could be interesting. But now I'm neck deep in one of my other long-term goals so I can't investigate it or I'll lose sight of the current goal-line.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I grew up, quite literally, an orchestra nerd. Starting in third grade I played violin, then viola, then cello. I got to the point where I was writing scores for us to fiddle with during rehearsals in my later years.
> 
> When I dropped orchestra I dreamed of writing scores in the same manner for guitars. Orchestral arrangements in four to eight parts, various tunings and the like. Never really did follow through on that. I think it could be interesting. But now I'm neck deep in one of my other long-term goals so I can't investigate it or I'll lose sight of the current goal-line.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, but didn't Lynard Skynard have, IDK, like half of the population of Jacksonville playing guitar for them?
> 
> I've been a big fan of the power trio lineup myself, but if the music's good with 3 people or with 300 people, the music's good. The converse is also true, though. I guess if the music isn't your bag, that's cool; it just seems like a weird reason to give for not liking something.



Sure, 3 guitarists are all playing a drop F note on their guitars and a guy screaming "GEEYUUUUGH!" is better than Skynyrd lol Deathcore sucks


----------



## gunch (Mar 1, 2022)

Lots of thrash that people love like Kreator, Testament, Asphyx, etc. Give me "brutal" thrash like Demolition Hammer or Sepultura any day


----------



## syzygy (Mar 2, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Sure, 3 guitarists are all playing a drop F note on their guitars and a guy screaming "GEEYUUUUGH!" is better than Skynyrd lol Deathcore sucks


Eh. On the one hand I'm generally not a deathcore fan barring one or two bands, but the 3 guitarists thing I actually saw as a kinda smart thing, because you can basically have a double-tracked guitar part live, which makes the overall sound thicker. While I'm in the camp of "if you have 3 guitarists, use them like Periphery does", I also get what bands like the Acacia Strain and Whitechapel are doing.


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 2, 2022)

Really trying to get into Imperial Triumphant. Not that I don't think it's cool, it's just not grabbing me right off the bat. Also Megadeth.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 2, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Meh. I got their discography so I could listen and see if there was something. Can I appreciate it? Yes. Do I like it? No. Besides the first album which I think was really cool and unique but then they mellowed out. I don't want mellow from a bunch of people in scary masks making metal. At this point they are one of the biggest metal bands on the planet and honestly I'm happy for them. I respect the hussle and I'm glad there's a band like them out there being super successful. They just don't really do anything for me.



Slipknot was my introduction to harder music. First it was Offspring, then Metallica, then Slipknot. A girl had a tape of the self titled album and I listened with one ear bud on the school bus. And holy shit, it opened my eyes that music could be like THAT. 

I think the guy you replied to really nailed it. Some songs honestly are kinda trash, like Psychosocial etc, obviously written for the 100M views. But some epic stuff is buried on those albums. Their best songs nowadays are the kinda slow burn songs which ramp up heaviness. Slipknot are masters of the buildup and giving a satisfying resolution. On WANYK you have ‘Not Long for this World’. You can check out ‘Gematria’ too for an incredible guitar riff. That song is heavy as fuck and you can’t accuse it of being cheesy. 



Carrion Rocket said:


> I've posted about it before, but prog in all it's forms is just something that I just can't get into. I can appreciate the skill and musicianship involved with playing it, but it's the auditory equivalent of getting corned by someone who can't tell a story.
> 
> Pearl Jam. Tried multiple times. Just not for me.
> 
> ...



I think 5FDP is simply good marketing. There’s a huge gap in the market for that kinda patriotic/conservative heavy but also radio-friendly music. Especially in an atmosphere where every other band is getting political, coming out left-wing, or being ‘anti-American’. FFDP are actually pretty talented too. The guitarists can all write and play for real. The vocalist does have a solid and versatile voice. But as for whether they are true believers to the extent of the cringey image, I have no idea. I feel it’s just very effective marketing to be badass and appeal to some demographics who don’t have much modern entertainment tailoring to them.


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 4, 2022)

Werecow said:


> Babymetal - Everything about it just seems weird to me, audio and visuals.
> 
> Ghost - people still keep calling them metal, but they just sound like bland pop music to me.
> 
> Meshuggah - bit of a weird one... i absolutely love their 7-string era, and their 8-string era just bores me. It doesn't help that i don't really like the tone of 8-strings (playing nearly everything on single strings, with a scratchy tone to make it work), but their songs also became a step too repetitive and not enough flow for me.



Ghost has some interesting moments, but they are the most blandly produced modern band I can name. Does their producer hate treble and clarity??? Metal bands should be ATE UP with treble, that's the point!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 5, 2022)

Not sure if I already posted this but listening to a Sumac CD my buddy sent me today and I just don't get it. Based on the members I should love this band and they have a few bangers but mostly their music just makes me confused and bewildered. I listen to a lot of weird and unpleasant shit so it's always surprising and even fun in some ways when I find something that is too weird for me. 

To be clear I have respect for the obviously high degree of musicianship but man... I just don't get it


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 5, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Not sure if I already posted this but listening to a Sumac CD my buddy sent me today and I just don't get it. Based on the members I should love this band and they have a few bangers but mostly their music just makes me confused and bewildered. I listen to a lot of weird and unpleasant shit so it's always surprising and even fun in some ways when I find something that is too weird for me.
> 
> To be clear I have respect for the obviously high degree of musicianship but man... I just don't get it



I sort of agree. The Deal (their debut) was great. They've been getting more experimental with each album, and it just ends up sounding sort of unfocused to me. Like they're trying to improvise sludge/post-metal. Some of it is still good, but a lot more misses than hits. Don't even get me started on the Keiji Haino collaboration albums (but then again I hate noise-rock with a passion).


----------



## MFB (Jul 5, 2022)

Is Sumac a full time project? I thought they were like a supergroup that members were writing stuff when they could, but I didn't realize it was going to become a regular group for them. They're touring with Big Brave and Tashi Dorji (never heard of) next month and it's cheap enough that I might check it out.

I also always unfortunately confuse Sumac with SubRosa who are much, much better but alas, they disbanded


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 5, 2022)

MFB said:


> Is Sumac a full time project? I thought they were like a supergroup that members were writing stuff when they could, but I didn't realize it was going to become a regular group for them. They're touring with Big Brave and Tashi Dorji (never heard of) next month and it's cheap enough that I might check it out.
> 
> I also always unfortunately confuse Sumac with SubRosa who are much, much better but alas, they disbanded



Big Brave are so so good, and incomparable live. I would absolutely recommend going just for them. I saw them touring with SUNN, who were great and I am a huge fan of, and as far as I'm concerned Big Brave absolutely stole the show. Also their guitarist Mat Ball just put out a really cool experimental album called Amplified Guitar.

I have a feeling I would enjoy Sumac more in person as well.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 5, 2022)

Ghost. I tried. I can't do it.
Bands like FFDP I at least understand why I can't stand them.


----------



## michael_bolton (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm a Manowar fanboy (when I bought a record player couple years ago one of my first record purchases was Hail to England - original pressing ain't cheap lol), but can't stand pretty much any other "Power Metal" bands.

AC/DC - big fan so by "Dad Rock" association I should also dig Van Halen - but I don't lol. Obv technical mastery is there especially for the time but can't really stand any of the tunes. When e.g. "Jump" comes on the radio it's an instant switch the station deal.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 5, 2022)

Not dissing ghost because they are talented musicians, but to call them metal is like black sabbath being deathgrind.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 5, 2022)

John said:


> Potentially hot take, but Slayer.
> 
> Drummers aside (ie- Lombardo made Metallica's Battery much more listenable when he briefly filled in live and that's awesome), the same old atonal guitar solo + riff formula got boring, really quickly.


What really pisses me off is that Slayer could actually play a cogent solo should they choose to. Problem is, they rarely if ever chose to do so. The riffs and drumming rock, but the solos are devoid of any discernable licks and in general ruin it.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 5, 2022)

michael_bolton said:


> I'm a Manowar fanboy (when I bought a record player couple years ago one of my first record purchases was Hail to England - original pressing ain't cheap lol), but can't stand pretty much any other "Power Metal" bands.
> 
> AC/DC - big fan so by "Dad Rock" association I should also dig Van Halen - but I don't lol. Obv technical mastery is there especially for the time but can't really stand any of the tunes. When e.g. "Jump" comes on the radio it's an instant switch the station deal.



But that's also Jump. Have you listened to I'm the One or Unchained?


----------



## michael_bolton (Jul 5, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> But that's also Jump. Have you listened to I'm the One or Unchained?



I know those tunes yes. I'm the One and Hot for Teacher are probably the only tunes of theirs that I can handle not that I dig them or anything though


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 5, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Not sure if I already posted this but listening to a Sumac CD my buddy sent me today and I just don't get it. Based on the members I should love this band and they have a few bangers but mostly their music just makes me confused and bewildered. I listen to a lot of weird and unpleasant shit so it's always surprising and even fun in some ways when I find something that is too weird for me.
> 
> To be clear I have respect for the obviously high degree of musicianship but man... I just don't get it


Sumac has a few bangers, and I only really found songs I liked on What One Becomes, but a lot of it goes right over me. I can also do without the random noodling; seeing it live is one thing but I don't need that level of improv on recordings.


----------



## mongey (Jul 5, 2022)

slayer.

I just don’t think they are very interesting or good.


----------



## Legion (Jul 6, 2022)

Most technical death metal except perhaps Psycroptic and newer Decapitated (which arguably isnt death metal).


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 6, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Sumac has a few bangers, and I only really found songs I liked on What One Becomes, but a lot of it goes right over me. I can also do without the random noodling; seeing it live is one thing but I don't need that level of improv on recordings.



I read in an interview that they were trying to intentionally avoid "cathartic song structures" or something like that. I thought it was a cool idea especially considering how much they lean on that in their other bands. I would say they succeeded massively to that end, and though the result is a bit much for me I definitely see and respect where it's coming from. Gives one a lot to ponder.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 6, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What really pisses me off is that Slayer could actually play a cogent solo should they choose to. Problem is, they rarely if ever chose to do so. The riffs and drumming rock, but the solos are devoid of any discernable licks and in general ruin it.


Slayer solos:
Turkey fight.
Monkey in a blender.

I saw a youtuber a while back trying to describe what creating a Slayer solo must be like. He emphasized that it was extremely important to not coordinate right and left hands. Just flail. And smash that whammy bar every bar or two. Sadly, he then recorded a solo that sounded like Kerry King could have recorded it thirty years ago. LOL.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 6, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Slayer solos:
> Turkey fight.
> Monkey in a blender.
> 
> I saw a youtuber a while back trying to describe what creating a Slayer solo must be like. He emphasized that it was extremely important to not coordinate right and left hands. Just flail. And smash that whammy bar every bar or two. Sadly, he then recorded a solo that sounded like Kerry King could have recorded it thirty years ago. LOL.


There are a few solos in their catalog that actually sound alright, like there was some sort of idea they were trying to convey. Mostly, though, they just beat off on the neck, play with the "wang bar" as Ace puts it, and call it a day.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 6, 2022)

I haven't heard anyone drop a Wang bar in a minute, goddamn lmao


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 6, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There are a few solos in their catalog that actually sound alright, like there was some sort of idea they were trying to convey. Mostly, though, they just beat off on the neck, play with the "wang bar" as Ace puts it, and call it a day.


100% guarantee, if the solo sounds like something, it's not Kerry. It's either Jeff, or a "guest."

I remember an interview back when I was heavily into Slayer where Kerry said to the person conducting the interview something about how Jeff has things he tries to play the same every night, but he (Kerry) just wings it night after night, though tries to keep things in the same general vein. LOL. What a shit attitude for one of the biggest players in the genre.

Though Kerry King and shit attitude are a fairly likely pairing.


----------



## magicpad (Jul 6, 2022)

It pains me to say it, but I don't get Parkway Drive anymore  

.... also I love Ghost, but they are definitely NOT metal lol


----------



## Zer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

Y’all are right about Slayer - it’s speed and chaos. Hellish, wild confusion. Like a horror movie when the musical stinger zaps you.

As for what I don’t get: Cryptopsy. I never was interested enough to find out what makes people think they’re great, but another song popped up on Spotify for me, and it was just noise.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 6, 2022)

I remember back when Gary Holt became Jeff’s replacement and he was asked if he was going to play the solos just like they were written and he replied “no a slayer solo is its own unique thing.” Translation …i have a reputation and a career outside of slayer and I dont need a youtube video out there of me playing like slayer to fuck it up. 

Sad thing is if you listen to Die By Sword it is actually an awesome solo. Its something I want to hear and not something I have to hear because I havent mastered the skip button while driving.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I remember back when Gary Holt became Jeff’s replacement and he was asked if he was going to play the solos just like they were written and he replied “no a slayer solo is its own unique thing.” Translation …i have a reputation and a career outside of slayer and I dont need a youtube video out there of me playing like slayer to fuck it up.
> 
> Sad thing is if you listen to Die By Sword it is actually an awesome solo. Its something I want to hear and not something I have to hear because I havent mastered the skip button while driving.


That was such a political answer from Gary lol. I agree with you about the reason for his answer as well.


----------



## michael_bolton (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> ...
> 
> Sad thing is if you listen to Die By Sword it is actually an awesome solo. Its something I want to hear and not something I have to hear because I havent mastered the skip button while driving.



There are quite a few decent "traditional" solo runs on that album. Generally speaking - chaos and trem wankery is hard to defend lol but - tastes differ of course - I don't see anything wrong with any of the solos on e.g. Criminally Insane or Dead Skin Mask or Ghosts of War etc etc.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 6, 2022)

michael_bolton said:


> There are quite a few decent "traditional" solo runs on that album. Generally speaking - chaos and trem wankery is hard to defend lol but - tastes differ of course - I don't see anything wrong with any of the solos on e.g. Criminally Insane or Dead Skin Mask or Ghosts of War etc etc.


I agree. I was going to mention Dead Skin Mask as another example. I think I read somewhere that before the Seasons album both guitarists took lessons from Joe Satriani. But as a whole most Slayer solos are unlistenable. Why I love Slayer is Jeff's riffs. Why I hate Slayer is Kerry King's very presence.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 6, 2022)

Don't forget that the most commercial thing Kerry King ever did was play the guitar solos on _License to Ill_ by the Beastie Boys. And those solos, despite being over a vintage DR. RHYTHM drum machine, still sounded like a malfunctioning robot, and not really in an interesting way. KK was just like "whammy dive, random note+pull up on bar, another random note+shake whammy bar violently, high note+pull up on bar, one more dive for good measure, call it good."


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I agree. I was going to mention Dead Skin Mask as another example. I think I read somewhere that before the Seasons album both guitarists took lessons from Joe Satriani. But as a whole most Slayer solos are unlistenable. Why I love Slayer is Jeff's riffs. Why I hate Slayer is Kerry King's very presence.


The only thing I love about Kerry King is watching his evolution from hairy biker looking dork to a literal manifestation of egotistical prick. Shaved head, beard, never takes off the glasses, always stands with his arms crossed and scowls like a dick? Yup. Prick.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 6, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> The only thing I love about Kerry King is watching his evolution from hairy biker looking dork to a literal manifestation of egotistical prick. Shaved head, beard, never takes off the glasses, always stands with his arms crossed and scowls like a dick? Yup. Prick.






Don't forget his temporary stop at WWE wannabe


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 110143
> 
> 
> Don't forget his temporary stop at WWE wannabe


Flashbacks. I'm almost certain I have a photo of myself with my red Epiphone on exactly that same background somewhere. And aside from the fact he's about three feet shorter than me, I probably looked about the same in that pic. LOL.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 6, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Flashbacks. I'm almost certain I have a photo of myself with my red Epiphone on exactly that same background somewhere. And aside from the fact he's about three feet shorter than me, I probably looked about the same in that pic. LOL.


What are you, 8'3"?!


----------



## michael_bolton (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I agree. I was going to mention Dead Skin Mask as another example. I think I read somewhere that before the Seasons album both guitarists took lessons from Joe Satriani. But as a whole most Slayer solos are unlistenable. Why I love Slayer is Jeff's riffs. Why I hate Slayer is Kerry King's very presence.



Imo those solos mostly fit the tunes. There are tons of metal bands out there I can't listen to because their solos are pathetically weak from the technical side of things (like 90% of stoner doom out there lol, some of their solos are flashbacks of learning minor pentatonic for the first time) - riffs only go that far. With Slayer this has never been an issue for me though. To each it's own I suppose.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 6, 2022)

bostjan said:


> What are you, 8'3"?!


6'2". But having been in proximity to the dude a couple times, I'd swear he's like 3'5". Nothing funnier than seeing him from a high vantage point when he takes the lead stance with the big wide feet. especially when he's playing that crab claw monstrosity. I kept calling him the angry inch when we went to the last tour.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 6, 2022)

I think all the Kerry King bashers have vented enough. Fact is, Slayer and Kerry have put their stamp on metal - including the crazy atonal soloing - as few other bands could or have done. It’s Slayer. It’s what they do. They’ve influenced countless other guitar players. And Kerry is metal as fuck, as evidenced in not caring at all about what people say or think about him.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 6, 2022)

Alex79 said:


> I think all the Kerry King bashers have vented enough. Fact is, Slayer and Kerry have put their stamp on metal - including the crazy atonal soloing - as few other bands could or have done. It’s Slayer. It’s what they do. They’ve influenced countless other guitar players. And Kerry is metal as fuck, as evidenced in not caring at all about what people say or think about him.


Calling Kerry the angry inch doesn't change that I do respect his place. My massive Slayer collection would prove that. I support him with my money. I also don't mind calling a spade a spade. Dude's a walking ego. Some of it's earned, but there are dudes as big or bigger than him (musically, insert your own short joke here) that aren't that much of an ass. I have massive doubts that little guys like me picking a bit on him bothers him at all so long as I still tossed my money at him just like everybody else.


----------



## mpexus (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I agree. I was going to mention Dead Skin Mask as another example. I think I read somewhere that before the Seasons album both guitarists took lessons from Joe Satriani. But as a whole most Slayer solos are unlistenable. Why I love Slayer is Jeff's riffs. Why I hate Slayer is Kerry King's very presence.


I very much doubt that.
Very recently Joe gave an interview in Tone Talk and he said his last student was Kirk and this was around Justice for All if not much earlier.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 6, 2022)

if you dont like the chaos listen to divine intervention


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 6, 2022)

Sorry I don't and won't respect KK. Jeff put Slayers stamp on metal, Kerry just licked the stamp beforehand. What made Slayer cool, the riffs and songs that matter are Jeff's. I would leave it at that and not say boo about Kerry except he spent his career shitting on every other musician in existence FOR NO REASON. Plus Kerry wrote "Payback" so if there is an internet version of Purgatory, Kerry belongs in it for that reason alone, and I will help provide it.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 6, 2022)

mpexus said:


> I very much doubt that.
> Very recently Joe gave an interview in Tone Talk and he said his last student was Kirk and this was around Justice for All if not much earlier.











Tribute: "Jeff Hanneman: The Monarch To The Kingdom Of The Dead"


Tribute: "Jeff Hanneman: The Monarch To The Kingdom Of The Dead"




www.metalpaths.com





Read several paragraphs down where it says Satriani tutored Slayer's guitarists for Seasons in the Abyss. I stand by my reporting


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 6, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Sorry I don't and won't respect KK. Jeff put Slayers stamp on metal, Kerry just licked the stamp beforehand. What made Slayer cool, the riffs and songs that matter are Jeff's. I would leave it at that and not say boo about Kerry except he spent his career shitting on every other musician in existence FOR NO REASON. Plus Kerry wrote "Payback" so if there is an internet version of Purgatory, Kerry belongs in it for that reason alone, and I will help provide it.


I'm so glad Megadeth didn't record anything with Kerry. That album would be godawful, for sure. Having to listen to Kerry's tone deaf solos would be akin to having Vinnie Vincent use a dentists drill on your ear canal and calling it "FULL SHREDD!"


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 6, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm so glad Megadeth didn't record anything with Kerry. That album would be godawful, for sure. Having to listen to Kerry's tone deaf solos would be akin to having Vinnie Vincent use a dentists drill on your ear canal and calling it "FULL SHREDD!"



I'm not a big fan of Kerry either...but goddamn, comparing him to that piece of shit is a low blow.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 6, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> I'm not a big fan of Kerry either...but goddamn, comparing him to that piece of shit is a low blow.


Musically, he is not far off.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 6, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Musically, he is not far off.



Ya, as far as Kerry







The only thing Vinnie Vincent has going for him is a handful of KISS songs that he has absolutely nothing to do with. I'd totally go for a Kerry King cover of a Vinnie Vincent song over the original. At least then I'd know he's fucking up the solo in real time.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2022)

First time I saw Slayer (saw them 6 times), back around 2003 - 2004, I got into a meet and greet with the band before the show. Got Kerry to sign my ticket, but yeah, otherwise, not a pleasant person at all.

Anyway, the Albums of 2022 So Far thread reminded me of a band I'm having trouble getting into.

Zeal & Ardor

I don't know what I can't get. I should enjoy this, but it feels... Very disjointed? I can't put my finger on it, but I'm not there with them. At least not yet.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> First time I saw Slayer (saw them 6 times), back around 2003 - 2004, I got into a meet and greet with the band before the show. Got Kerry to sign my ticket, but yeah, otherwise, not a pleasant person at all.
> 
> Anyway, the Albums of 2022 So Far thread reminded me of a band I'm having trouble getting into.
> 
> ...



Saw them live with Opeth & Mastodon back in November (fuck man, how is that already 9 months ago?) and I couldn't have been more confused by whatever the fuck it is they're doing. It's just ...not great.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 7, 2022)

Zeal & Ardor is a really cool project/concept and has a couple excellent songs but I agree that a lot of it misses the mark. More than anything, the fusion of black metal and slave songs feels forced more often than not. I give the guy credit for doing something totally different and am still extremely impressed by whatever measure of success he's had artistically. He's obviously incredibly talented:


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah, I know the backstory to Zeal & Ardor and it's pretty fucking cool, but when I listen to the music, it's a couple of awesome parts completely muddled in stuff that ranges from "meh" to "huh?".
I'll give them a few more spins to see if it catches on for me, but until then, I don't get it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 7, 2022)

I feel a lot the same about artists like St Vincent. I don't get it, but she's obviously incredibly talented and completely fearless in trying new things, so I keep half an eye on her because I don't want to miss it when she does something that really wows me. Same goes for Sumac as mentioned above. A lot of my favorite musicians have releases or entire projects I don't understand, but I've been listening and refining my tastes long enough that I feel like I generally know brilliance when I see it.

edit: I give a serious listen to Meshuggah every few years for the same reason. Still don't get it.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> edit: I give a serious listen to Meshuggah every few years for the same reason. Still don't get it.


I go back and forth on Meshuggah. I mean, there's no denying the raw talent. And there's almost an athleticism to their live performance. How the fuck any of them do the entire Bleed while headbanging on stage is utterly beyond my mind to fathom. But to sit and listen to an album? It's not like it's background music. And you have to be EXACTLY in the right mood to do nothing but listen to it.

It's both brilliant, and borderline unlistenable at the same time.


----------



## syzygy (Jul 7, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I go back and forth on Meshuggah. I mean, there's no denying the raw talent. And there's almost an athleticism to their live performance. How the fuck any of them do the entire Bleed while headbanging on stage is utterly beyond my mind to fathom. But to sit and listen to an album? It's not like it's background music. And you have to be EXACTLY in the right mood to do nothing but listen to it.
> 
> It's both brilliant, and borderline unlistenable at the same time.


I looooooove Meshuggah, but I see what you're saying. It took a while to click for me, too; if I had to say what finally made me "get" them, it was their albums from the '90s (DEI, Chaosphere) because of the weird melodic elements they had going on. Feels a little more accessible than their 8-string era.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2022)

Honestly, Meshuggah didn't click for me until around the "I" EP. Then I was hooked. But man, it definitely took some time.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 7, 2022)

I think outside of ObZen, I, and a few songs fro. Nothing, Meshuggah just doesn't click for me. I was really looking forward to the follow up from ObZen but when it finally came out I thought it was complete shit. Song after song all sounded like the same chugging riff with nothing inbetween, nothing like ObZen to the point where Iccan't even remember what it was called and I really don't care to look it up. 

That said, ObZen had some fucking bangers and Straws Pulled at Random kick all kinds of ass.


----------



## mpexus (Jul 8, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Tribute: "Jeff Hanneman: The Monarch To The Kingdom Of The Dead"
> 
> 
> Tribute: "Jeff Hanneman: The Monarch To The Kingdom Of The Dead"
> ...


Apart from that "Article" there is nothing online that says they took lessons with Satriani, kinda weird right?


Asking to Kerry about Satriani and Vai he replied this:

"
*Guitar.com:* Do you think it’s more important to be able to write a great song than to be an amazing player?

*King:* Well, yeah! How long can you watch Steve Vai or Joe Satriani? They’re as good of guitar players as you’re going to find anywhere, but I’d get bored of them in like 25 minutes.

"
(mid of page https://guitar.com/features/kerry-king-interview-good-king/ )

Which is also weird as a reply and a way to talk about an ex teacher... and not an ordinary Ex teacher... 



Then Satriani himself:
"
Continuing to heap praise unto Hammett, who is nearly six-and-a-half younger than Satriani, the shredder went on, "He was so motivated; he was such a good student. He knew exactly what he wanted and he was really hungry. So, it was great. *And he was actually my very last student; the very last lesson I gave in early January of '88 was to Kirk*, and then the next day I was off becoming a solo artist for the first time in my life. So it's been very exciting for the both of us."

"









Joe Satriani Explains What Kirk Hammett Was Like as a Guitar Student Until 1988


Two legends!




loudwire.com





Believe what you want, it's not really important


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't think I ever claimed they were full fledged students. I'll have to go back and reread what I typed. But 20+ years ago I read on article with an interview with Rick Rubin who said that during the writing for the Seasons album he brought Satriani in to "take them to the next level" so to speak for guitar solos....not because the Slayer guys wanted to sound like Satch but because he was also a teacher who helped another thrash band. Getting a handful of pointers doth not a student make in the manner that Kirk was a full time student of his. 

And it doesn't matter what Kerry thinks of Vai or Satriani we all already know Kerry thinks poorly of almost every guitarist other than himself. But guess what...if Rick Rubin brought in Satriani to help because it helped the other biggest thrash band on the planet, then whether Kerry likes it or not, he is going to get helped by Satriani. It was Rubin's decision not Kerry's. Now...what I read may have been false reporting initially and the author of the article I referenced read the same false report but I don't think so.

But you're right it doesn't matter because whatever Kerry and Jeff may have learned from those 2 or 3 sessions they unlearned seconds later and completely forgot for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 8, 2022)

Ghost is just Kiss the younger generations. They look like they should be the heaviest, darkest band in the world and it sounds like something that would be background music in a family sitcom.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2022)

Carrion Rocket said:


> Ghost is just Kiss the younger generations. They look like they should be the heaviest, darkest band in the world and it sounds like something that would be background music in a family sitcom.



Are you saying people originally thought KISS were heavy because of their look as well? Because never once did I look at KISS in their sparkly black/silver spandex uniforms and white face-paint and think, "I bet these are the heaviest guys around."


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 8, 2022)

MFB said:


> Are you saying people originally thought KISS were heavy because of their look as well? Because never once did I look at KISS in their sparkly black/silver spandex uniforms and white face-paint and think, "I bet these are the heaviest guys around."


Visually, I never saw a photo or video of Kiss until I was in my teens. So all my knowledge of kiss until then was hear say from neighbor kids dads. So the whole hype up of "fires and explosions during live concerts" and the "lead singer has blood dripping from his mouth" etc was all I heard of them for years until we finally got internet and cable where I lived in my late childhood, early teens. So needless to say when I first heard and saw Kiss for the first time I felt like Raphie from a Christmas Story when he finds out the whole Orphan Annie decoder message is a Ovaltine advertisement, "Son of a bitch."


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2022)

Carrion Rocket said:


> Visually, I never saw a photo or video of Kiss until I was in my teens. So all my knowledge of kiss until then was hear say from neighbor kids dads. So the whole hype up of "fires and explosions during live concerts" and the "lead singer has blood dripping from his mouth" etc was all I heard of them for years until we finally got internet and cable where I lived in my late childhood, early teens. So needless to say when I first heard and saw Kiss for the first time I felt like Raphie from a Christmas Story when he finds out the whole Orphan Annie decoder message is a Ovaltine advertisement, "Son of a bitch."





OK, now the analogy makes a lot more sense. I remember seeing Ghost for the first time and given my musical library, it wasn't really surprising or like "daring" so I didn't immediately check them out, and then other metal fans were expressing their disappointment of them NOT being heavy so it was just like, "bullet dodged I guess?" But I could see how for the _average_ metal/hard-rock fan, hearing stories of their attire/stage show etc and then actually HEARING them might be feel the rug get pulled up from beneath their feet.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 8, 2022)

MFB said:


> OK, now the analogy makes a lot more sense. I remember seeing Ghost for the first time and given my musical library, it wasn't really surprising or like "daring" so I didn't immediately check them out, and then other metal fans were expressing their disappointment of them NOT being heavy so it was just like, "bullet dodged I guess?" But I could see how for the _average_ metal/hard-rock fan, hearing stories of their attire/stage show etc and then actually HEARING them might be feel the rug get pulled up from beneath their feet.


What makes it worse is that years later I went to middle school with a girl that I really liked and we started talking on day about movies, tv, music, etc the normal shit you try to figure out about a girl when you try to get closer to them and we had similar taste in music. So I asked what her favorite band was. Kiss. And on that day I found out that god not only exists but hated me for becoming an athiest.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2022)

If it's any consolation, the first girl I made an honest effort to go out with in high school called NILE shit right after _Annihilation of the Wicked_ came out; she was wrong obviously, but it still hurt that that didn't kill my interest in her.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 8, 2022)

Well, as album five, track two says, "As He Creates So He Destroys".


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 8, 2022)

Carrion Rocket said:


> Ghost is just Kiss the younger generations. They look like they should be the heaviest, darkest band in the world and it sounds like something that would be background music in a family sitcom.


Ghost sounds like what the guy scoring the Hallmark made-for-TV movie who has never heard metal would write if he needed a "metal" interlude for the main character's moody teen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 8, 2022)

Carrion Rocket said:


> Visually, I never saw a photo or video of Kiss until I was in my teens. So all my knowledge of kiss until then was hear say from neighbor kids dads. So the whole hype up of "fires and explosions during live concerts" and the "lead singer has blood dripping from his mouth" etc was all I heard of them for years until we finally got internet and cable where I lived in my late childhood, early teens. So needless to say when I first heard and saw Kiss for the first time I felt like Raphie from a Christmas Story when he finds out the whole Orphan Annie decoder message is a Ovaltine advertisement, "Son of a bitch."


Ghost is more like Mercyful Fate for accountants. Modern KISS is ICP.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 8, 2022)

Actually just realized there is way, waaaaaay, WAYYYYYY more metal that I hate than I love. I think its most bands I dont get and a select few bands that have absolutely enveloped my musical personality.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Actually just realized there is way, waaaaaay, WAYYYYYY more metal that I hate than I love. I think its most bands I dont get and a select few bands that have absolutely enveloped my musical personality.


I agree to some extent, but there is a lot of metal for a lot of different types of people. In a way, I understand ICP more than I do a lot of metal bands. I get why ICP has a decent sized fan base. What I don't understand, though, is their weird fan base. To be clear though, I enjoy people watching, and I'd love to attend Gathering of the Juggalos to people watch. It would be enlightening. Lol


----------



## BurningRome (Jul 8, 2022)

Exactly the same way, but with all music.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't get Animals As Leaders..their live show is boring as shit. It's like being invited to your boyfriend's band practice and you're just sitting there awkwardly watching dudes play.
The only saving grace is Tosin Abasi because he's fine as fuck. I'd watch him for an hour...but preferably without the guitar.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Actually just realized there is way, waaaaaay, WAYYYYYY more metal that I hate than I love. I think its most bands I dont get and a select few bands that have absolutely enveloped my musical personality.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> I agree to some extent, but there is a lot of metal for a lot of different types of people. In a way, I understand ICP more than I do a lot of metal bands. I get why ICP has a decent sized fan base. What I don't understand, though, is their weird fan base. To be clear though, I enjoy people watching, and I'd love to attend Gathering of the Juggalos to people watch. It would be enlightening. Lol



I think y'all over over-estimating how much you actually "hate" vs. simply don't pay attention to because they don't interest you. I find Slayer to be the worst of the main bands you think of when the term "thrash metal" comes up, but would I say I hate them? No, I simply just don't pay attention to them. Hating to me looks like the god damn thread that was made with a bunch of bullet points about them, going out of your way to slander it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 8, 2022)

MFB said:


> I think y'all over over-estimating how much you actually "hate" vs. simply don't pay attention to because they don't interest you. I find Slayer to be the worst of the main bands you think of when the term "thrash metal" comes up, but would I say I hate them? No, I simply just don't pay attention to them. Hating to me looks like the god damn thread that was made with a bunch of bullet points about them, going out of your way to slander it.


Yeah youre right, hate isnt the word.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Actually just realized there is way, waaaaaay, WAYYYYYY more metal that I hate than I love. I think its most bands I dont get and a select few bands that have absolutely enveloped my musical personality.



Indeed. Outside of a few very very niched sounds that make metal my favourite genre, it's easily my least favourite genre that I can think of right now


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 8, 2022)

Spirit box, jinjer.

Edit: Another one would be code orange. They seem to have gotten popular solely because they have a female guitarist and were, from what I saw, considered deathcore at one point in time.


----------



## syzygy (Jul 8, 2022)

BusinessMan said:


> Spirit box, jinjer.


Especially Spiritbox. I don't know why, either, because they have a ton of elements I should enjoy (good singer, bouncy down-tuned riffs, tight drumming) but they come together to form something that's the difference of all their parts. I liked their single "Rule of Nines" and some specific parts off of their debut album, but for the most part, Spiritbox seems pretty bland to me.


----------



## feilong29 (Jul 13, 2022)

Reading through this thread from the beginning and someone mentioned Def Leppard...whut? Lol, I am on a Def Leppard kick, but all things Hair/Glam metal is my jam. Now, with that being said, I don't like the newer Winger and Ratt. Ratt was excellent in the 80s but their vocalist just kills it for me with their latest stuff. His voice was perfect when he was younger, but him trying to have that high, raspy voice now, along with downtuned guitars (which I understand--gotta adapt the guitars to suit your voice) is a drag for me. Heavier, but just not as catchy as their old stuff. It is almost as if Ratt/Winger started listening to Anthem (JP) because I listen to some of their latest songs/solos and it screams melodic rock in the vein of Akio Shimizu--and Anthem/Akio have just been stellar at any point in their musical careers. 

Another mentioned Ghost--I heard Ghost on the radio the other day and there are some elements that I like. Whimsical solos and some neat riffs, but I don't get the draw overall. Visually they have a "shock" factor I suppose.

Messhugah--not sure what the draw is there. 8-string gallops on the low E string gets tiresome after a while. It's hard as hell to get a good tone out of an 8-string as it is, so I definitely love and respect AAL for their use of that entire range. BUT, AAL can get old real fast too. I appreciate the technicality and sheer innovation that Tosin and Javier brought to the world of music and metal, though. 

Korn--I guess they had a return? I remember Korn and Link Park were the epitome of Nu-Metal and AMV, and I guess raw--emotionally--at the time, but I was not impressed with Korn's latest release. Wasn't anything ground-breaking. Might as well revive Limp Bizkit for that matter, lol. Some bands should just bow-out and enjoy their fame during their time a decade or two ago, but I am nobody 

Mastodon--Another band with interesting visuals, but their music was slow, and moody--almost depressing to listen to. 

Bon Jovi--Nothing bothers me more when I'm listening to a good 80s metal set and some damn Bon Jovi comes on...da hell? The height of Guitar Hero and Rockband just destroyed any chance for Bon Jovi to age gracefully for me, that, and it's overplayed on Sirius. 

Periphery--If they did instrumental albums, I would love them a lot more, but the vocalist sounds whiney to me. Someone else mentioned Shadows Fall and their vocalist--same for me. Love the riffs but the vocals wear on the ears after a while. 

Anywho, I've killed enough time at work, lol. If you took the time to read this, thanks for your attention for a bit


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 13, 2022)

feilong29 said:


> Might as well revive Limp Bizkit for that matter, lol.


Got some news for you, friend.


----------



## feilong29 (Jul 13, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Got some news for you, friend.



Please NO! Lol


----------

